# Pregnancy buddies needed due September 2009 :)



## ames_x

Hiya, I'm Amy I'm 19, 20 in July :). I'm from Cardiff.
I'm due 12th September with my first, i find out the gender on 11th May :happydance:

Looking for buddys around the same time and age :blush:. Via here, Facebook and text x


----------



## Tam

Hey hun,

Have you checked out the Sept-embryos thread in the 2nd Tri.....that is packed, I am sure you will find a buddy in there. x


----------



## ames_x

Hiya hun, 

Ive posted a few times in there but cant seem to keep up lol x


----------



## shayandbump

Hiya,

I'm a little older (21) and due a little later (Sept 25th).


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Hiya Im Vicki (24) im due on the 15th, ive not got facebook but ive got bebo lol. I cant seem to keep up with Septembryos thread either lol x


----------



## ames_x

Hiya both! :yipee:

I thought i was the only one who couldnt keep up with that thread :rofl:
Is this both your first pregnancy? x


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Yeah its my first, Im so excited but nervous at the same time!!! Is it ure first too? xx


----------



## tinkabells

Hiya,
Im quite bit older im 24, with 1st baby single parents to be, im on all 3 and found out im having a little girl xxx


----------



## ames_x

Sweetcheeks85 - Ditto! Im trying not to think about the birth at the moment :rofl: It is my first yeah :)
Oh my god only a week until i find out the sex!:yipee:
Cant believe how long i've had to wait, least the photos will be good! x

Tinkabells - Welcome :hugs: Congrats on the little girl! When you due? x


----------



## tinkabells

Hiya sorry Ames, Im due 23rd september, im not even looking at things with labour init, i've got my first antenatal class this wednesday xxx


----------



## ames_x

tinkabells said:


> Hiya sorry Ames, Im due 23rd september, im not even looking at things with labour init, i've got my first antenatal class this wednesday xxx

Sorry i didnt notice in your signature, pregnancy brain! :rofl:
Yeah i dont blame you, i watched videos on youtube of birth - lets just say i wont do it in a hurry again! Aww wicked, hope all goes well, i was supposed to do that last time i saw my midwife as the classes get full really quick and i still havent :dohh:

Have you bought much? (By the way, whats your name? :)) xx


----------



## tinkabells

ames_x said:


> tinkabells said:
> 
> 
> Hiya sorry Ames, Im due 23rd september, im not even looking at things with labour init, i've got my first antenatal class this wednesday xxx
> 
> Sorry i didnt notice in your signature, pregnancy brain! :rofl:
> Yeah i dont blame you, i watched videos on youtube of birth - lets just say i wont do it in a hurry again! Aww wicked, hope all goes well, i was supposed to do that last time i saw my midwife as the classes get full really quick and i still havent :dohh:
> 
> Have you bought much? (By the way, whats your name? :)) xxClick to expand...

Lol thats ok, i lose it all the time now, i forget half way through a convo what im saying lol
Yeah i dont wanna no i want the labour to be a surprise cos if i watch anything etc its gonna scar cr*p out of me and it'll play on my mind constantly!!
You dont book at mine, its just one weds in beg of each month, i think its just to get to know and then they tell you about other classes im hoping cos it says you gotta attend by ya 20th week, so i am doing so lol
I've got everything really, just need mattress for cotbed, sterlisa and bottles, but got the pram, carseat, bath change mat 100's of clothes lol Oh my names Lauramaire, i take it frm your name is amy, or is that a nickname? xxx


----------



## ames_x

tinkabells said:


> ames_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinkabells said:
> 
> 
> Hiya sorry Ames, Im due 23rd september, im not even looking at things with labour init, i've got my first antenatal class this wednesday xxx
> 
> Sorry i didnt notice in your signature, pregnancy brain! :rofl:
> Yeah i dont blame you, i watched videos on youtube of birth - lets just say i wont do it in a hurry again! Aww wicked, hope all goes well, i was supposed to do that last time i saw my midwife as the classes get full really quick and i still havent :dohh:
> 
> Have you bought much? (By the way, whats your name? :)) xxClick to expand...
> 
> Lol thats ok, i lose it all the time now, i forget half way through a convo what im saying lol
> Yeah i dont wanna no i want the labour to be a surprise cos if i watch anything etc its gonna scar cr*p out of me and it'll play on my mind constantly!!
> You dont book at mine, its just one weds in beg of each month, i think its just to get to know and then they tell you about other classes im hoping cos it says you gotta attend by ya 20th week, so i am doing so lol
> I've got everything really, just need mattress for cotbed, sterlisa and bottles, but got the pram, carseat, bath change mat 100's of clothes lol Oh my names Lauramaire, i take it frm your name is amy, or is that a nickname? xxxClick to expand...

Dont start with the Pregnancy brain, I left my keys in my car last week, always forget to lock it LOL :dohh:
Thats good, here you have to book, bloody pain!
God your orginized! I'm sure i will be as soon as I know the sex :happydance: 
What pram you got, im having a hard time deciding!
Yup its Amy :) xxx


----------



## tinkabells

ames_x said:


> tinkabells said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ames_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinkabells said:
> 
> 
> Hiya sorry Ames, Im due 23rd september, im not even looking at things with labour init, i've got my first antenatal class this wednesday xxx
> 
> Sorry i didnt notice in your signature, pregnancy brain! :rofl:
> Yeah i dont blame you, i watched videos on youtube of birth - lets just say i wont do it in a hurry again! Aww wicked, hope all goes well, i was supposed to do that last time i saw my midwife as the classes get full really quick and i still havent :dohh:
> 
> Have you bought much? (By the way, whats your name? :)) xxClick to expand...
> 
> Lol thats ok, i lose it all the time now, i forget half way through a convo what im saying lol
> Yeah i dont wanna no i want the labour to be a surprise cos if i watch anything etc its gonna scar cr*p out of me and it'll play on my mind constantly!!
> You dont book at mine, its just one weds in beg of each month, i think its just to get to know and then they tell you about other classes im hoping cos it says you gotta attend by ya 20th week, so i am doing so lol
> I've got everything really, just need mattress for cotbed, sterlisa and bottles, but got the pram, carseat, bath change mat 100's of clothes lol Oh my names Lauramaire, i take it frm your name is amy, or is that a nickname? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Dont start with the Pregnancy brain, I left my keys in my car last week, always forget to lock it LOL :dohh:
> Thats good, here you have to book, bloody pain!
> God your orginized! I'm sure i will be as soon as I know the sex :happydance:
> What pram you got, im having a hard time deciding!
> Yup its Amy :) xxxClick to expand...

Oh no really lol, im not that bad, but at work i have to write everything down otherwise i forget everything thats been said lol
Oooo what do you want? I wanted a boy, but once i saw her little face i was over the moon with her,i've gone for graco travel system i dont know the exact name of it, but its black and i love it, my dad put it all together for me, just incase anything was missing or it was damaged we just havent put it down!!
xxx


----------



## ames_x

tinkabells said:


> ames_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinkabells said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ames_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinkabells said:
> 
> 
> Hiya sorry Ames, Im due 23rd september, im not even looking at things with labour init, i've got my first antenatal class this wednesday xxx
> 
> Sorry i didnt notice in your signature, pregnancy brain! :rofl:
> Yeah i dont blame you, i watched videos on youtube of birth - lets just say i wont do it in a hurry again! Aww wicked, hope all goes well, i was supposed to do that last time i saw my midwife as the classes get full really quick and i still havent :dohh:
> 
> Have you bought much? (By the way, whats your name? :)) xxClick to expand...
> 
> Lol thats ok, i lose it all the time now, i forget half way through a convo what im saying lol
> Yeah i dont wanna no i want the labour to be a surprise cos if i watch anything etc its gonna scar cr*p out of me and it'll play on my mind constantly!!
> You dont book at mine, its just one weds in beg of each month, i think its just to get to know and then they tell you about other classes im hoping cos it says you gotta attend by ya 20th week, so i am doing so lol
> I've got everything really, just need mattress for cotbed, sterlisa and bottles, but got the pram, carseat, bath change mat 100's of clothes lol Oh my names Lauramaire, i take it frm your name is amy, or is that a nickname? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Dont start with the Pregnancy brain, I left my keys in my car last week, always forget to lock it LOL :dohh:
> Thats good, here you have to book, bloody pain!
> God your orginized! I'm sure i will be as soon as I know the sex :happydance:
> What pram you got, im having a hard time deciding!
> Yup its Amy :) xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh no really lol, im not that bad, but at work i have to write everything down otherwise i forget everything thats been said lol
> Oooo what do you want? I wanted a boy, but once i saw her little face i was over the moon with her,i've gone for graco travel system i dont know the exact name of it, but its black and i love it, my dad put it all together for me, just incase anything was missing or it was damaged we just havent put it down!!
> xxxClick to expand...

Haha yeah I do that too, otherwise I don't call people back :dohh:
I think I'd like a boy for my first, everyone is 100% I'm having a boy and 2 people think I'm having a girl lol, but I'd be happy with either aslong as he/she is healthy! Have you thought of names? 
At the begining I wanted a travel system was actually a Graco was Chocolate and Lime, but not I want a pramette so many choices, and I wasnt overly keen on Quinnys but I'm starting to like them now lol.
Who thought pram shopping would be so hard! xxx


----------



## Filby09

Hi ames_x, 

I am 20, only just had my birthday in April and this is my first baby too. I've got my scan on 12th May, can't wait to find out what I am having if I can. 

Baby is due on 27th September.


----------



## tinkabells

[/QUOTE]Haha yeah I do that too, otherwise I don't call people back :dohh:
I think I'd like a boy for my first, everyone is 100% I'm having a boy and 2 people think I'm having a girl lol, but I'd be happy with either aslong as he/she is healthy! Have you thought of names? 
At the begining I wanted a travel system was actually a Graco was Chocolate and Lime, but not I want a pramette so many choices, and I wasnt overly keen on Quinnys but I'm starting to like them now lol.
Who thought pram shopping would be so hard! xxx[/QUOTE]

Yeah i wanted a boy, always have but im happy now and shes healthy so im over the moon, yeah got her name Hollie-Eve, Eve is my mums name so everyone is calling her that now, so its like i kinda know her already if that makes sense?
Well i saw my pram as soon as i new and then i went had a look around and i kept coming back to my travel and just bought it in the end!!
But i know what ya mean so many choices but push them all around etc xxx


----------



## ames_x

Hi Filby09 :hugs:

Aww wicked a day after me! :happydance:
Have you bought much yet? Be nice to get to know you, whats your name if you don't mind? :) x


Laura-maire thats a gorgeous name! Yeah I know what you mean, i'll be exactly the same, if me and OH can actually decide on a name lol!
Yeah thats what I've been doing in Mamas & Papas but they dont seem to have many prams, so a trip to Mothercare in on the gender next week i thinks!
I have to stop thinking i'm having a boy :dohh: today in my lunch me and one of the girls were looking in a baby shop and i went straight to the biy stuff and was looking at all the little boots etc lol xxx


----------



## tinkabells

ames_x said:


> Hi Filby09 :hugs:
> 
> Aww wicked a day after me! :happydance:
> Have you bought much yet? Be nice to get to know you, whats your name if you don't mind? :) x
> 
> 
> Laura-maire thats a gorgeous name! Yeah I know what you mean, i'll be exactly the same, if me and OH can actually decide on a name lol!
> Yeah thats what I've been doing in Mamas & Papas but they dont seem to have many prams, so a trip to Mothercare in on the gender next week i thinks!
> I have to stop thinking i'm having a boy :dohh: today in my lunch me and one of the girls were looking in a baby shop and i went straight to the biy stuff and was looking at all the little boots etc lol xxx

Haha bless ya, i went for a name that isnt popular at the moment cos i dont want her being in a classroom full of others of the same name
Yeah im not really a fan of mamas and papas i like some of there mat clothes that i've bought, mothercare were ok for prams but i got mine in toys r us, as i got a gold card with it, so for everyone pound you spend you get points and get get money off vouchers, plsu my pram was on a good deal.
Awww i dont really have shops near my work thank god, but i cant stop spending lol xxx


----------



## ames_x

tinkabells said:


> ames_x said:
> 
> 
> Hi Filby09 :hugs:
> 
> Aww wicked a day after me! :happydance:
> Have you bought much yet? Be nice to get to know you, whats your name if you don't mind? :) x
> 
> 
> Laura-maire thats a gorgeous name! Yeah I know what you mean, i'll be exactly the same, if me and OH can actually decide on a name lol!
> Yeah thats what I've been doing in Mamas & Papas but they dont seem to have many prams, so a trip to Mothercare in on the gender next week i thinks!
> I have to stop thinking i'm having a boy :dohh: today in my lunch me and one of the girls were looking in a baby shop and i went straight to the biy stuff and was looking at all the little boots etc lol xxx
> 
> Haha bless ya, i went for a name that isnt popular at the moment cos i dont want her being in a classroom full of others of the same name
> Yeah im not really a fan of mamas and papas i like some of there mat clothes that i've bought, mothercare were ok for prams but i got mine in toys r us, as i got a gold card with it, so for everyone pound you spend you get points and get get money off vouchers, plsu my pram was on a good deal.
> Awww i dont really have shops near my work thank god, but i cant stop spending lol xxxClick to expand...

Yeah thats what i would do! I dont want a name thats already in the family and friend circle so thats gunna be hard!
I went there last weekend and blew £100 on myself :rofl: 30% off cant go wrong! Although i wont buy many clothes etc from there as they are really expensive. Yeah i've applied for a Gold Card but it hasnt come yet :(
Where i work i got tesco, asda, mothercare and im close to the town centre if i take a long lunch, not good lol! Better than when i used to work in the town centre...i'd probably have everything by now! xxx


----------



## tinkabells

ames_x said:


> tinkabells said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ames_x said:
> 
> 
> Hi Filby09 :hugs:
> 
> Aww wicked a day after me! :happydance:
> Have you bought much yet? Be nice to get to know you, whats your name if you don't mind? :) x
> 
> 
> Laura-maire thats a gorgeous name! Yeah I know what you mean, i'll be exactly the same, if me and OH can actually decide on a name lol!
> Yeah thats what I've been doing in Mamas & Papas but they dont seem to have many prams, so a trip to Mothercare in on the gender next week i thinks!
> I have to stop thinking i'm having a boy :dohh: today in my lunch me and one of the girls were looking in a baby shop and i went straight to the biy stuff and was looking at all the little boots etc lol xxx
> 
> Haha bless ya, i went for a name that isnt popular at the moment cos i dont want her being in a classroom full of others of the same name
> Yeah im not really a fan of mamas and papas i like some of there mat clothes that i've bought, mothercare were ok for prams but i got mine in toys r us, as i got a gold card with it, so for everyone pound you spend you get points and get get money off vouchers, plsu my pram was on a good deal.
> Awww i dont really have shops near my work thank god, but i cant stop spending lol xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah thats what i would do! I dont want a name thats already in the family and friend circle so thats gunna be hard!
> I went there last weekend and blew £100 on myself :rofl: 30% off cant go wrong! Although i wont buy many clothes etc from there as they are really expensive. Yeah i've applied for a Gold Card but it hasnt come yet :(
> Where i work i got tesco, asda, mothercare and im close to the town centre if i take a long lunch, not good lol! Better than when i used to work in the town centre...i'd probably have everything by now! xxxClick to expand...

Yeah i know lol, the gold card took about 4 weeks to get to me, so it will come and make sure you take the vouchers along with you!!
Oh god i'd hate to work where you do then, if you've got all that around you! xxx


----------



## ames_x

tinkabells said:


> ames_x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinkabells said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ames_x said:
> 
> 
> Hi Filby09 :hugs:
> 
> Aww wicked a day after me! :happydance:
> Have you bought much yet? Be nice to get to know you, whats your name if you don't mind? :) x
> 
> 
> Laura-maire thats a gorgeous name! Yeah I know what you mean, i'll be exactly the same, if me and OH can actually decide on a name lol!
> Yeah thats what I've been doing in Mamas & Papas but they dont seem to have many prams, so a trip to Mothercare in on the gender next week i thinks!
> I have to stop thinking i'm having a boy :dohh: today in my lunch me and one of the girls were looking in a baby shop and i went straight to the biy stuff and was looking at all the little boots etc lol xxx
> 
> Haha bless ya, i went for a name that isnt popular at the moment cos i dont want her being in a classroom full of others of the same name
> Yeah im not really a fan of mamas and papas i like some of there mat clothes that i've bought, mothercare were ok for prams but i got mine in toys r us, as i got a gold card with it, so for everyone pound you spend you get points and get get money off vouchers, plsu my pram was on a good deal.
> Awww i dont really have shops near my work thank god, but i cant stop spending lol xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah thats what i would do! I dont want a name thats already in the family and friend circle so thats gunna be hard!
> I went there last weekend and blew £100 on myself :rofl: 30% off cant go wrong! Although i wont buy many clothes etc from there as they are really expensive. Yeah i've applied for a Gold Card but it hasnt come yet :(
> Where i work i got tesco, asda, mothercare and im close to the town centre if i take a long lunch, not good lol! Better than when i used to work in the town centre...i'd probably have everything by now! xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yeah i know lol, the gold card took about 4 weeks to get to me, so it will come and make sure you take the vouchers along with you!!
> Oh god i'd hate to work where you do then, if you've got all that around you! xxxClick to expand...


Will do cheers hun! Tell me about it! If you plan on breast feeding/expressing i just bought a Tommee Tippee breast pump reduced from £25 to £6! xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Yeah im hoping to breast feed, where did you get that from for 6quid?! xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Hiya girlies

Tinkabells they are doing the Tommee Tippee manual breast pumps in asda for £10 (baby week). 

I too would love to breastfeed but I just dont feel I have the confidence to do it ATM.


----------



## ames_x

Laura-Marie its £6 in Tesco :happydance:
Although i may invest in an electric one, they just seem so expensive?! xx

I'm so chuffed, got a Maxi Cosi car seat brand new for £55 encluding p&p! :happydance:


Hiya Vicki, how you feeling? I dont either hun but i'm gunna give it 100% if only i knew i would get pregnant after having my boob job (had it last July) :rofl::rofl: xx


----------



## tinkabells

I saw in tesco today tommee tipee steriliser the electric one for £19.95, but they only had one left and and box was bit mashed up so i didnt wanna risk it, but fingers crossed they still got some on monday me mums gonna go along and get it for me, mmmm im not sure on the electric pumps i seem them work and i'll just feel like a cow being milked i no thats what were doing but feels like i should be on a farm lol

How did you manage that Ames? I got a care seat with my pram, but it only goes upto 9 months or a certain weight, so will need another one but as i got the base that can be used up until there 3 years i will need to stick to the same brand

xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

ames_x said:


> Hiya Vicki, how you feeling? I dont either hun but i'm gunna give it 100% if only i knew i would get pregnant after having my boob job (had it last July) :rofl::rofl: xx

Hiya doll am doing good thanx!! Hows things with you?

Funnily enough ive always wanted my boobs done too, went and seen about it last year but I ended up falling pregnant at the start of this year so it never happened!! Its just the thought of feeding in public etc im too self concious but will wait and c wat happens, keeping an open mind bout it all.

Wow and u certainly know how to look for a good deal Amy, £55 for maxi cosy car seat is a bargain!!. 

What pram have u ladies got? Ive got the Silvercross 3d (Ebony) and got my car seat with it for half price.


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Just re read this post so u dont have to answer the pram question Tinkabells :dohh:


----------



## ames_x

Thats really good, but I wouldnt have got it either I always get boxes which havent been opened or mashed up even if everything is fine lol! We got the Microwave Tomme Tippee sterilizer (was bought for us)
:rofl::rofl::rofl: never thought of it being like that! Suppose your right though!!

Ebay :smug: Some amazing deals on there for baby stuff - brand new/second hand! xxx




Im good thanks hun, getting extremely excited for Monday, going to look at prams tomorrow then spend a fortune on Monday :D

I was expecting the pain to be awful, didnt hurt at all for me just couldnt move lol, would deffo do it again.

I know, made my day espically as OH was adament (sp?) we were having a travel system, soon wore him down with my constant nagging :muaha:

I still havent got mine yet, currently looking at icandy prams, but will look more tomorrow! :happydance:

Ill send you both a message later with my mobile number so i can text you my results on Monday :cloud9: xx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Well enjoy ure browsing tommorrow doll, im hoping my OH can be bothered to take me shopping :rofl:!! He hates shopping!!

Gosh u must be so excited!!! Ive not got my scan till 28th May!! Is it a private scan u are having? Im having to go private as I only get a 12week scan in my area :hissy:

:hugs:


----------



## ames_x

Cheers hun i'm sure i will! Haha, he doesnt mind aslong as we buy something.. we went to Mamas and Papas last week knowing fully well it was just to look spent about an hour there and got mega pissed off lol!

Oh god yeah, feels like i've been waiting FOREVER!! Nah, NHS we have 12 and 20 week scans here, i really want a 4D scan but OH doesnt :dohh: will you be finding the sex out? x


----------



## tinkabells

Lol thats cool sweetcheeks, my cotbed is being delivered tomorrow i totally forgot about it lol
Good job im not going anywhere this weekend, finishing off the decoring in my sitting room this weekend!!
Oh im so glad i had my scan and found out about her, i'm booking another babybond scan for when im 28 weeks, to see what she looks like, im so impatient i no, but i cant help it!!
I'm glad i got my pram now, i dont think i could of gone around anymore looking at them and i finally got the 1st one i ever saw those months back once i found out i was preggas
Yeah thats cool Ames, ill send ya mine love xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Im with the NHS too but dont get offered a 20 week scan, which I think is terrible!!

Its a 4D ive booked but get a reassurance and growth scan with it!! Yeah im going to find out the sex too!! Think im having a BOY, but ill be happy either way as long as everything is fine. Have u got a preference? 

I soooooo wanna know the sex so I can start buying gender specific things, got a few things in neutral colours but im not that keen on neutral colours and there isnt that much nice stuff in the shops the now.

What time is ure scan on Monday?


----------



## tinkabells

I no what ya mean with the clothes there is crap out there, but also im finding that with the girls stuff its all dresses i've bought a few but as shes an autum/winter baby, i need to get loads of tights which they havent got out now!! So will need mad dash begining of sept for her!!
Thats bad you dont get 20 week scan cos thats when they do more tests for abnormaility!! But my hospital dont let you hear the heartbeat yet mw can and private they do its stupid really!!!
xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Well I think they offer more scans to women that they class as high risk. My triple test came back as low risk and I suppose due to my age and health im classed as low risk. Its all about Budgets on the NHS here, though I believe that they are going to start offering 2o week scans in my area later on this year but thats no good to me!!!

Not to worry though I will c peanut again soon enough. 

How did u find babybond tinkabells? Was there service good?


----------



## tinkabells

I loved babybond, i know if you pay yu should expect them to be nice to you, but this didnt come across, they were actually interested in you and what your views on the baby were etc, they were lovely thats why im going back, plus they put 4d on as well so you can see what they look like, i no my girl has my nose thank goodness and she has his lips but he has got nice lips, just shame his an arse now lol
But hey hoe!!!
That is bad though, yeah im low risk, sorry sweetcheeks whats ya name and how old are ya?
Im Lauramarie and im 24 xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Im Vicki and am 24 too

Its Babybond ive booked my 4d scan with so im really looking forward to it now cheers.

Sorry to hear bout the dad being an arse!!! Stay strong doll :hugs:


----------



## tinkabells

Oh cool, yeah babybond are lovely and seems alot of people on here have been with them and thats why i went with them plus there only down the rd from me at my old drs surgery so its brilliant!!!

Thats ok me and him are a very long story lol xxx


----------



## ames_x

Sorry girls had an early night last night lol!

I think i would like a boy for my first, but like you said aslong as she/he is healthy i dont mind! 
My scan is at 10 :happydance:

Know what you mean about netural colours, only so much you can buy lol x


----------



## tinkabells

Lol i went bed so late, well late me lately, i was in bed just after 11 lolYeah i wanted a boy, but once you see them, all that disappears!!!

Oooooooo i had my scan early i couldnt wait any later than i had to! xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Yeah 11pm is late for me too nowadays lol. At the beginning I really wanted a boy for my first but now im kinda hoping im wrong and its a wee girl!! Only 20 days till I find out. Cant believe ive lasted this long to be honest!!

Well was out today and put a deposit on a cot, its called Willow and is out of mamas and papas :cloud9: 

Im working tommorrow so just going to have a chilled out night, get a takeaway and watch Britains got Talent. Wat use girls up to? x


----------



## tinkabells

Well here is a pic of my cot, it came today and got my dad to put it up, just need the mattress which i'll get at the end of the month

Yeah when i was in 1st i was going bed like just after 8pm so i have improved lol xxx
 



Attached Files:







n660560146_6834289_8109524.jpg
File size: 53 KB
Views: 4









n660560146_6834290_753228.jpg
File size: 58 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ames_x

I'm hopefully getting the Murano range from Mamas and Papas, so expensive though! Are you just getting the cot from there? Just seen that range its gorgeous!

Laura thats lovely! I wont be buying big things like that for ages :( x


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Yeah just got the cot the now, we stay in a one bedroom flat but are going to do a loft conversion soon so the baby will be in with us for a while. Just one of those things. Oooo the murano range is nice Amy, but is a bit on the dear side, but if uve got the money and like it go for it!!!

Ure cot is lovely laura, ure room is so neat and tidy!! Puts my room to shame :blush: 

A wee pic of my cot :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Willow cot.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## tinkabells

I've only bought all the stuff now, cos i wont be able to afford it when i go on mat leave, plus father isnt paying for anything,so i wanna get it all then i can save for trips etc
Thank you, it was only tidy cos just cleaned the whole room and put everything together, try and see it on a weds after a few days at work lol, i notmally clean on a sunday haha xxx


----------



## ames_x

Ahh thats fair enough! It is, but its the cheapest one of the nicest on there if that makes sense, i'm sure ill change my mind again before the baby is here lol. Well we are putting £100/£150 away a month for the big stuff so should be ok :)

Wont be buying any of it yet, we live with my mum but should be moving into a 2 bedroom flat soon :happydance: x


----------



## tinkabells

Thats a good idea amy, the mamas and papas range is nice, but i needed all the wood to match my room
I live at home and my parents have give me there bedroom and i decorated well say i did my dad did, and they gave me the front room as we use the diner room at a sitting room anyway so i've got kinda my own place within my parents home lol

Is anyone finding they have to keep coming out of the site and coming back on? 
Any of you on facebook? xxx


----------



## ames_x

Aww bless them thats so sweet :cloud9:
No problems for me chick? I am, i'll tell you my full name in a PM :) xx


----------



## morayo

hi ladies. im due on the 19th september, a bit older than all of u(29) but would like to join u if ure ok with that . my name is sam!


----------



## tinkabells

Hi sam and welcome to september buddies ;-) 
how you finding it all? xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

:hi: Sam welcome, hope pregnancy is treating u well!! Do u know what u are having? Is it ure first?

Nope soz Laura im a bebo gal :rofl:


----------



## ames_x

Hiya Sam and welcome :happydance: Vicki already asked the questions i was :rofl:

Vicki nooo Facebook is so much better! :hissy: :muaha:xx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Ha ha ok ill take ure word for it :rofl:

Not getting rid of my bebo though :muaha:

Anyways nite nite, off to bed just finished a 12 hour shift and im on again tom :hissy:

:hugs:


----------



## tinkabells

Yeah im a FB girl, i can just about use this and FB site let alone on anything else lol xxx


----------



## morayo

hey ladies, scan says im on team pink and shes my second girl, first being five and half. its been an ok journey atleast the last one month but before then i had a tuff time coping with morning sickness and all that comes with it. i havent even gotten round to buying anything still trying to get my strenght back. scan says shes fine though so to me its worth the sickness.


----------



## tinkabells

Awww congrats on ya team pink, yeah i had worst morning sickness and got terrible spd now, but she is totally healthy though xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Congrats on Team PINK Sam, I cant wait to find out what I am having.


----------



## morayo

thanks ladies!


----------



## ames_x

Congrats on team *Pink* hun! x


----------



## tinkabells

Your gonna think im sad now, but im just online and noting down everything else that i need to get, like the dummies, blankets etc, i then make add it onto my excel spreadsheet and then when i get each item, i put down where i got it, how much and the date and im filling it up slighty

Just a question, is anyone buy the buba toys??
I saw in another thread on here that people are buying toys i didnt even think about this! xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Wow Tinkabells ure putting us all to shame now with ure super organised spreadsheet!! I thought I was doing well with a list on word that Id cut and pasted from somewhere :rofl: 

Hmmmm I havent really thought bout toys the only thing on my list would be a cot mobile and maybe one of the spirally things u could put on the handle of the car seat but apart from that it hadnt really entered my head either. 

Hope use have all been keeping well!! Sorry I havent been on in a couple of days but ive been working and SLEEPING :sleep:

Only 12 days to my scan ladies, im so excited :dance:


----------



## tinkabells

Haha na i dont put ya to shame, im just a weirdo, i always work with spreadsheets cos im sad and like to see how good i am doing, bit of self praise haha

Yeah i got a things like the mobile and stuff for the pram and car seat, but didnt think of anything else as she wont be able to do anything with it!!

Awww i got my health check scan on monday!! And i'll also ask hospital to confirm she is a little girl haha!! 
Awww im so excited for you, i dont know how you've waited until you find out!!! xxx


----------



## ames_x

Hiya girls, thats all i keep doing - lists! :rofl: We are storing all the stuff over OH's mums house for now, but i've kept the clothes here so i can keep an eye on what i got... and make a list... :blush:

I wont be buying toys to be honest, like you said i'm just using a cot mobile and the thing for the car seat handle!

Them 12 days will fly by now hun! :happydance: xx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Its getting harder and harder as the days go on!! I keep refering to my bump as him though I really dont know why so i ll be mega shocked if its not a BOY. I just wanna know that everything is ok aswell. 

Yeah I totally agree, dont think a newborn needs any toys to be honest. 

Good luck for Monday doll. Give me a txt and let me know how u get on.

Hows things been with the Dad and that? You dont need to go into detail just wanna know if everything is ok x x


----------



## tinkabells

Lol i kept calling my bump he, lol and well shes got a hambuger hahaha

Awww Ames your coming along there arent ya!!
Yeah i'll txt ya both on monday afternon, appt aint til 4:15 but im going up london with my mum in morning to have a look around and see if i can get any little bits!!
I need to stop clothes shopping and get all her blankets and bedding lol!!!

I'm a list queen, but i've been looking at things on ebay as well, that are brand new never been used, and seeing if things are cheaper on there than in the shops

Well his tried callin and txtin me last few days but i've just ignored him, i've decided not to contact him about anything, i will only contact him when Hollie is here.xxx


----------



## ames_x

London for shopping, be careful! :rofl:

Dont mention Ebay, i'm addicted :blush: i won a pair of Timberlands and Addidas trainers for my little guy.. cheap as chips! :happydance: god help me on payday :rofl:
xx


----------



## tinkabells

Lol well i aint got alot of dosh left as get paid on friday, so its mostly window shopping!!!

I no i've seen so much stuff on there and in theory i'll be saving money ;-) xxx


----------



## ames_x

Exactly haha, i dont even mind buying stuff that has been used as long at its in good condition, like the Timberlands have been used but they are just accessories basically so in good nick!

This is my list of what i need to get, probably loads more to be added but i have so much already, feel free to add, ill post what i got and what i need :D


What i have (not including clothes :blush:)

Moses basket
Rocking stand
Cot mobile
Changing mat
Cot bumpers
Cot tidy
Fleece blanket
Quilt
(All of the above is from the Organic winnie the pooh range)
Maxi cosi car seat
Tomme Tippee Sterilizer
Johnsons baby box (from asda, my mum bought this :))
Tommee Tippee breast pump
Sponges
2 Packs of Tommee Tippee dummys
Breastflow bottles
4 Packs of size 1 Huggies nappies
Huggies newborn box
Cotton wool


What we need;

Cot
Changing unit
Pram
Top and tail bowl
Playmat
Bouncer
Long sleeved babygros
Changing bag
Curtains
Towels
Muslin squares

xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Ok well I thought I would join in

What I have (not including clothes)

o Pram
o Carseat
o Cot 
o Johnsons Baby box
o Changing Mat (Winnie the pooh)
o Tommee Tippee Steriliser
o Tommee Tippee Bottles
o Nappies (80 newborn huggies and pampers)
o Baby wipes (8 packs)
o Hooded Towel
o Baby Blanket
o Dummies (2)
o Bibs
o Change Bag (matches pram)
o Baby bather 
o Pack of muslin squares (3)

What I need

o Moses basket (BIL buying)
o Stand
o Bouncer
o Playmat
o Sensor Monitor
o Baby bath set
o Cotton wool
o And probably another hundred and one things I cant think of just now


----------



## ames_x

Forgot to add i also have baby monitors and a mamas and papas bath :)

I wanted to get a sensor mat, but OH doesnt want me and him to rely on one of them. I still want one, i'll hopefully wear him down, yet again like i did with my car sear which he loves now :rofl:


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Im a bit in two minds bout the sensor mat myself but I really doubt I would be able to sleep without one. x x x


----------



## tinkabells

I will post my items later on, but you girls seem to have loads though!!!
I got travel cot yesterday and baby carrier, but dont think iw ill use it lol xxx


----------



## Tam

morayo - :pink: Congratulations!! :pink:


----------



## tinkabells

Right girls here is my list of things i've got so far.... (Not including clothes)

Cotbed
Pram ( comes with car seat)
Bath
Change mat
I love my bear change box
Baby wipes
Travel cot
Baby carrier (which prob wont use mmm)
Hoody towels
Bath towels
Bibs
Dummies TT and the comedy funny one's (i couldnt help it)
Cot mobile
Cot divider
Duck bath therometer
TT soother pods
Think thats it

Things i need
TT sterliser
TT bottles (but buying from some girls on here friday)
Bumper and quilt(buying friday)
Blankets/Muslin(buying friday)
TT bottle warmer(buying friday)
Change bag (buying friday) xxx


----------



## morayo

wow ladies u guys seem to have gotten it all, i havent even gotten a sleepsuit. i intend to go shopping much later though, but i guess i could start shopping from now. i live on a very titte budget so i try as much as possible not to get carried away! it must be a real chore having to hold in theimpatience about finding out baby's sex! dnt worry though it'll be worth the wait when u see him/her!


----------



## sweetcheeks85

morayo said:


> it must be a real chore having to hold in the impatience about finding out baby's sex! dnt worry though it'll be worth the wait when u see him/her!

TBH its not just about finding out the sex I really need this scan for reassurance that Pee Wee is doing ok and is healthy. I totally take my hat off to anyone who can go through their whole pregnancy with just one scan. I guess worrying is in my nature!! Finding out the sex will be an added bonus especially when I know he/she is healthy. 

We have just been just been buying bits and bobs here and there to spread the cost a bit as OH got made redundant just before xmas so he is only in temporary employment at the moment. Im not worrying though, we will get by all the same, somehow u always manage to x x x


----------



## tinkabells

Hiya girlies,

Hows it going?! Well work stressing me out big time, but i've come to the conclusion, i am not worrying about them anymore, i cant be bothered to waste my time and engergy trying to hit my target each month when they just worm there way out of it all..

But on the plus, i got my TT seriliser in Tesco for £14.64 its the microwave one and comes with 2 anit colic bottles, a dummy and the cleaning thing!!
On friday gonna get my pump from there aswell which is £16 something and its the electric one!!

xxx


----------



## ames_x

Hiya hun!

Work is getting to me to, your not the only one! It seems asif everyone is just stupid or trying to wind me up :hissy:

:happydance: woo hoo good deals hun! Im slightly annoyed at the moment, think the little guy is lying on my bladder and feel as if im gunna pee myself, i go to the toilet and a tinyyyyy bit comes out :hissy::hissy:

On the plus - pay day friday and bank holiday :happydance: xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Lol i hate the little pee's if feels like i've got buckets full to release and then a little piddle comes out hahaha

Yeah got some good deals, just bit by bit, oh dont work pissed me off with my pay, but im not going to let them stress me!! I just gotta watch what i spend this month!! xxx


----------



## morayo

sweetcheeks, im sure baby is fine,have u done ur detailed scan yet? i have another scan tomorrow just to check up on some things about baby. i have worries and all those niggles too but i just have faith thatshe is just fine besides shes kicking up a storm inside me.lol.im going to start shopping soon though so ill fill u guys in when i start.


----------



## morayo

tinkabells guess what my edd is just a few days be4 urs.


----------



## tinkabells

Oh really, when are you due?! xxx


----------



## morayo

21st sept


----------



## tinkabells

Awww well i think she is due 20th sept but hospital date is 23rd i no its only 3 days, but 21st is the fathers dob, so hoping she's not born on his bday!! xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

No Morayo ive only had a 12 week scan, which showed everything was fine. Unfortunately this is the only scan my area offers unless ure HIGH risk or develop problems. Im positive though its just a bit nerve racking thats all coz its been so long. 

Yeah please keep us updated with ure shopping spree when it starts, I love hearing what ppl have bought.


----------



## ames_x

Hiya girlies! Hope your all feeling ok! :hugs:

I went to Matalan today being pay day :happydance: i dont need anymore baby stuff yet... but do you think i can resist?! :dohh: I think i just bought a going home outfit its mega cute ill try and take a pic later :)

Any plans this weekend? xx


----------



## tinkabells

Awwwwwwww i bought a gorg dress, cardigan and some tights for Hollie today there sooooooooo cute, i'll try take a pictrue of them for you gals!!
Erm my mate is coming over tomorrow night so gonna get a take away and catch up as i aint seen her since before xmas, as she lives away from me, sunday its gonna be hot so may sit in garden and catch some rays, monday not alot, i dont go back to work til 2nd June so got some time to kill, but might catch up with some old friends in the week, who all seem to have got kids now lol

What about you? xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Well u girls enjoy ure weekend off while some of us have to go out and work lol. Im off next weekend though so will get some mega shopping done coz i ll know wat team im on. Cant wait to see both ure piccies of ure little outfits x x


----------



## tinkabells

Lol awwww sorry about that, but least ya get off next weekend, i will def put pics up tomorrow!! xxx


----------



## ames_x

Sounds like a good weekend Lauramarie! And Vicki how come your working?! Once you find out that will be it you wont be able to stop shopping! :happydance::muaha:

Im thinking about treating myself to a Yummy mummy changing bag... can i justify spending £65 on a changing bag?! :muaha:

I may take pics of all the clothes i got so far tomorrow xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Ok i couldnt help it, i took this pics for ya, these are my fav outfits lol

I'd put a long sleeve top on underneath this but it was sooooooo cute!!
https://i670.photobucket.com/albums/vv69/tinkabells84/22052009129.jpg
The cardigan to go with it
https://i670.photobucket.com/albums/vv69/tinkabells84/22052009130.jpg
The matching tights with little hearts on them, but you cant see it!!
https://i670.photobucket.com/albums/vv69/tinkabells84/22052009131.jpg
Little red dress
https://i670.photobucket.com/albums/vv69/tinkabells84/22052009134.jpg
Little denium dress with Ugg boots that i bought from Leedsforever
https://i670.photobucket.com/albums/vv69/tinkabells84/22052009135.jpg
Spotty dress my mum bought her
https://i670.photobucket.com/albums/vv69/tinkabells84/22052009136.jpg

xxx


----------



## ames_x

Lauramarie they are GORG! I'm hoping my OH wil let our little guy wear uggs :muaha:
Chris (my OH) FINALLY felt the baby kick yesterday! :happydance: He was blowing raspberrys on my stomach and then laying his head on my stomach, well he must of annoyed our little guy as he kicked so friggin hard and Chris jumped up and was like "Oh my god did you feel that?!" so hes chuffed now :cloud9:

Here is the newborn stuff we have;

https://i39.tinypic.com/fwuiwn.jpg
https://i39.tinypic.com/zxqtjs.jpg
https://i40.tinypic.com/8zmu5d.jpg
https://i41.tinypic.com/2z5k8km.jpg
https://i42.tinypic.com/10xa6fb.jpg

0-3 months;
https://i41.tinypic.com/160u3hi.jpg
https://i39.tinypic.com/2e6956p.jpg
https://i39.tinypic.com/e6ysdf.jpg
https://i42.tinypic.com/w7lb12.jpg
https://i41.tinypic.com/zko08o.jpg

Accessories;
https://i40.tinypic.com/1jqckw.jpg
https://i43.tinypic.com/sf9m5g.jpg
https://i40.tinypic.com/21mvgo3.jpg

Sorry for the overload... :blush: xx


----------



## tinkabells

Awwwwww so amazing, i only took a few, but i think i got about the same amount as you, as i've filled up whole chest of draws full of her clothes!!
Awww bet he was glas he actually felt LO kick, my mate felt Hollie lastnight she nearly cried!!!
Im loving the adidas trainers though so cute!!1 xxx


----------



## ames_x

OH said we cant buy anymore as we have enough, but i cant stop! :dohh:
Aww thats amazing hun, aha thanks! I bought a nike pair too! See i cant stop! xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Hiya Girlies hope use had a good weekend!! Loving the pics of all ure stuff, ill join in soon :happydance:

I work 3 12 hour shifts a week Amy so its just depends what off duty Im given. Thankfully i ve only got another couple of months to work!!! Its really tiring!! x x x


----------



## tinkabells

Yeah weekend has been amazing, hoping it stays hot again tomorrow so i can sit in the sun and lay off the fake tan for a few weeks lol

Amy, you are worse than me!! No wonder Chris dont want ya buying anymore, your new place you wont be able to move lol!!!

Vicki, i dont know how your doing those shifts good on you though, looking forward to the time off!!! Roll on thursday for you!!!

Im getting to used to it lol xxx


----------



## ames_x

Dunno how you do it Vicki!

Weekend has been a quiet, was boiling hot here and i was sweating wearing a very thin over-sized shirt and shorts :dohh: god help us in the summer girls!

Hopefully having a BBQ tomorrow! :happydance:

Ah well its my money, cant spend it on myself anymore its a waste LOL.

Thinking about buying this, some girls in the third trimester got it, i love it lol 
https://www.vertbaudet.co.uk/baby-n...2293045&DocumentId=V642&CompanyId=V&source=4#

xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Lol we had a bbq, and i practiced my stuffed aubugines, god they were good!!! I actually wished i'd done another one, but didnt wanna incase i did it wrong lol

I love the hot weather, not sure how its gonna be when its boiling summer but this is what i wore today! I did feel huge and backs been bad today!! But was so good the weather not to miss!
https://i670.photobucket.com/albums/vv69/tinkabells84/008.jpg

What does that do Amy, do you put the baby init, in the cot or its just a sleeping bag for out and about?
Yeah i went shopping today with mate and RI had massive sale but nothing would fit me, i wish they did mat wear or even baby wear!! xxx


----------



## ames_x

You look lovely hun :D i'm having real bad heartburn today, nothing cures it :hissy::hissy:!

For the cot hun, it think its so cute haha. I wish RI done maternity stuff, i wouldnt have any wages left though! I'm avoiding shops like that until after i've lost my baby weight as i'd just get depressed :hissy:
Have you been in Zara for baby clothes? xxx


----------



## tinkabells

I never really go in Zara, i didnt no they did baby clothes, but im gonna be going in there now lol
Yeah i no what ya mean, i used to spend about £200-£300 a month in RI, i dont really like shopping for myself anyone, cos i cant get the clothes that i want to fit me or look nice on me!!
So instead i just buy more make-up lol 
I havent had any indijestion for last few days, but i think that will probably come back when i go back to work!!! :-( xxx


----------



## ames_x

Neither do I really but one of my friends works in there and mentioned that they got really nice stuff at the moment! I would imagine it being more girly than anything for boys though!

Ditto! Esp with all the summer clothes :hissy: i'll have to make up for it next summer i guess.

Have you thought about what your gunna do to loose the baby weight, im already thinking about it :rofl: i seem to put weight on dead easy i've always been on some kind of diet, but dont seem to care being pregnant... and i've put weight on everywhere and got a huge bump :hissy:
Gunna go food shopping tomorrow and start eating 'healthy' i dont wanna push out a beast of a baby :rofl::rofl: xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Lol i'll have a look in there, next time im in town!

Yep i've already kinda planned how i wanna lose the weight, breastfeeding anyway, but i will also be taking Hollie to swimming after she's had her injections and take long walks in her pram as well, and if i find it really hard to shift i might join gym 5 mins away from me?! lol
I've only put weight on at the front, from behind i look totally normal, just my feet and ankles are now swelling though, but dr said thats because of my back though xxx


----------



## ames_x

I'm also hoping to breastfeed so i'm hoping that will shift a few pounds! And like you said long walks, swimming and i'm hoping to go back to weightwatchers as i always do good on that diet when i stick to it! It depends on what im wearing sometimes. Ive even put weight on my back, its gross! :shock::hissy:
Im so determined to be a size 10 again, i hate the way i look at the moment, oh the joys :muaha: xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Im still size 12/14, but i wanna lose abit as its my bday a month after and im going to a concert in november, so i just wanna be able to wear something nice for those nites then really go for it properly just after xmas!!
have you been weighed my your Dr, MW? I got weight last monday and i've only put on 9 pounds i think he said since before i was pregnant, but then he said, i can look forward to start puttin on about a lb a week from now on lol i nearly fell over if wasnt already standing up lol 
Just noticed you've reached 24 weeks your now viable, obviously wouldnt want anything to happen now, but least better chance etc xxx


----------



## ames_x

Nope not since my 11w scan... i've put on LOADS since then, so im dreading getting weighed on 5th June lol. My mum put 5 stone on with me... i was only 5lbs! So i'll probably follow her, although i dont think my little guy will be that small! :dohh:
Yeah :happydance:! can't believe in 6 weeks i'll be 30 weeks, thats when its gunna hit me i think lol xxx


----------



## tinkabells

I no , its so weird init, i was saying today wow in 10 weeks im gonna be like 34 weeks!!
Its going so quickly, but then it seems slow, if no what i mean?!
Oh really my mum put on about 3st with me, but she held alot of water with me like i am now! The little joys aye! xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Hey girls, sorry went straight to bed last night after I posted couldnt keep my eyes open!!

Decided to join in and post some pics of some neutral things ive bought for bubba so far :cloud9:

Front
https://i646.photobucket.com/albums/uu181/sweetcheeks85_photos/S7000666.jpg

Back 
https://i646.photobucket.com/albums/uu181/sweetcheeks85_photos/S7000668-1.jpg

https://i646.photobucket.com/albums/uu181/sweetcheeks85_photos/S7000667.jpg

https://i646.photobucket.com/albums/uu181/sweetcheeks85_photos/S7000669.jpg

https://i646.photobucket.com/albums/uu181/sweetcheeks85_photos/S7000671.jpg

https://i646.photobucket.com/albums/uu181/sweetcheeks85_photos/S7000672.jpg

Snow suit for the winter
https://i646.photobucket.com/albums/uu181/sweetcheeks85_photos/S7000674.jpg

Wee Booties
https://i646.photobucket.com/albums/uu181/sweetcheeks85_photos/S7000675.jpg

Bottom of booties
https://i646.photobucket.com/albums/uu181/sweetcheeks85_photos/S7000676.jpg

BTW ignore the date my camera is totally playing up :hissy:


----------



## tinkabells

Awwwwwww i've got that snowsuit and same with the mittens and botties, you got them from the i love my bear range in babies are us!!
I got the matching hat as well!! xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Yeah doll totally loving the 'I love my bear' range in toys r us. I never saw the mittens or the hat, i ll need to look out for them next time im in!! x x


----------



## tinkabells

Yeah the mittens and hate is about £5.99, i oly know cos i just found them in a toys r us bag under my bed with more clothes and stuff init, i've got the i love my bear bath, change mat and the storage box.

Can you believe were gonna be in 3rd tri in only couple of weeks its mad!!! xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

I know its totally mental, iv only got June and July to work then im off on maternity leave!! This trimester has definetly been quicker than 1st!! x x


----------



## ames_x

I know so scary! 2 more weeks and im in the third trimester... thats when its gunna fly by i reckon... have you uploaded any pics of your bumps yet girlies? 

Vicki, lovely stuff :cloud9: i was looking at the first item in Asda today! :happydance: xx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Thanx doll :cloud9:

Yeah ive uploaded bump pics not in a few weeks right enough. I definetly feel ive popped in the last couple of days so i ll need to post a recent one soon. What bout u? x x


----------



## tinkabells

Hiya,

I've posted pics of my bump on another thread
I no Amy, your be first off, then Vicki and then me lol, i wonder if that will actually be the course of the births in that order?!
xxx


----------



## ames_x

I havent posted any, i'm hugeee lol :blush:
Yeah i wonder haha, wont be long until we find out!! xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Long enough though!!!

I've got the worst indigestion tonight, it actually feels like my throat is on fire!!! xxx


----------



## ames_x

I had it real bad today in work :hissy:

Today was the start of my 'healthy' eating for myself and my little guy as i dont want him hooked on fatty foods :rofl:

Today so far...

Breakfast
Porridge with skimmed milk
Banana

Mid morning snack
Asda chocolate bar (the tiny ones!)

Lunch
6 Ryvita
Philidelphia
Branston pickle
Pickled onions (dont ask lol)
Discos
Muller rice
3 strawberries
(That sounds loads writing it down...:blush:)

Got home had another pack of discos

Tea
Fish pie
Peas
Carrots


Also gunna start going to water aerobics every Tuesday and Sunday with 2 friends :happydance:
Hope your both ok today! :hugs: xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Na that aint much at all love!!!
Today i've had 

Breakie - rice crispies
Lunch - pack of ketchup crisps
dinner - jacket potatoe with tune and pasta salad

and got bakewell tart in fridge calling me soon lol 

Im not bad today backs horrible, saw dr again he said his trying to get me physio asap and going back to see him again on monday as sicknot runs out 2nd june but he said his letting me go back until i can bend properly, god nos when that will be but, i cant afford to be off work any longer now!!! Its soooooooo hard!!! 

Hollie hasnt stopped moving this eve though!!! xxx


----------



## ames_x

Gosh you havent eaten much hun!!

My back is getting worse too, although i dont think im suffering as much as you lol. We seriously need a new bed and matteress i think ill sleep alot better, looking on ikea now for the one that matches our wardrobes!

Dont you get sick pay hun?!

Aww :cloud9: do you find they are getting more forceful now? xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Lol thats enough for me, i do have days where i eat everything insight then your be shocked lol

No i ssp, which my work havent paid me for, so im disputing it with direct gov, who will get incontact with my work, work dont know that i have contacted them, so that should be a hard one when they find out, i've complained about them!!!

Oh really, i got an authopedic mattress think thats how you spell it! Its lovely, but yeah i dont sleep well with it!!!

Yeah, i was just saying on another thread that she gets like shocks from loud music and that she likes MJ cos watching britains got talent and MJ song started out quite then bang and she kicked out hard!!! xxx


----------



## ames_x

How do you survive off that?! :hissy: Id probably pass out, my belly is rumbiling already :rofl: but im jjust gunna drink water!

Thats not on is it! What do you do hun?

Im gunna stick my headphones in my belly button tomorrow see what happens :muaha: xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Hiya hows things with you both. 

Reading back ure posts lol, im not even going to write what I eat in a day on here!!

Will post tom as soon as I get back from my scan :happydance: 

(Ooops did I mention it again? Lol, sorry if use r sick of hearing about it)

:hugs:


----------



## ames_x

Why not cant be as bad as me :rofl::muaha:!

I want a text missy!! :happydance::happydance: xx


----------



## tinkabells

Lol well all i've had today is packet of salted crisps, 2 pies and some roasties for dinner!!!

Fun enough i'm a recruitment consultant!! But im sooooo trying to work for the NHS, so much better working for them, my mate works in part of there recruitment for ambulance drivers and she thinks there be a place for me, next yr!!!

Haha amy, yeah see what he does!! Try with some soft light music then crank it up and see if he jumps lol

Vicki i wanna a txt aswell, me and amy will be awaiting by 7.30 if not had one, were gonna bombard you with txts until you let us no what team your on lol xxx


----------



## ames_x

I dunno how you do it Lauramarie :dohh:!

Ive eaten today

Breakfast;
High Bran
Skimmed milk

Mid morning;
Small asda chocolate bar

Lunch;
Noodles
Crisps
Mullerice
Some strawberries/pineapple

Dinner;
Low fat rice and curry

Snacks;
Bagel and jam
small pack of mini chedders

God im a fat bitch :rofl::rofl::muaha: xx


----------



## tinkabells

Haha i dont no either, i think sometimes i can just ignore the boredom of food, or other times cos of my indigestion i dont wanna eat cos of the pain, btu i did just have another packed of crisps xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

tinkabells said:


> Vicki i wanna a txt aswell, me and amy will be awaiting by 7.30 if not had one, were gonna bombard you with txts until you let us no what team your on lol xxx

Dont worry I promise i ll text u both to let u know x x


----------



## ames_x

So chuffed for you Vicki :happydance: xxx

What ive eaten today...

Breakfast;
Apple and Blueberry porridge
Skimmed milk

Mid morning;
Go-Ahead bar

Lunch;
Noodles
Crisps
Mullerice yougurt

Dinner;
Chicken hotpot
Was naughty... mum was doing a barbacue... had a minited kebab :blush:

Snacks;
Mini chedders


----------



## tinkabells

Yay Vicki im soooooooo pleased!!!! Im the odd one out lol

I was wondering about getting ya address for when babas come to send ya a little card, what ya think?

OK what ate today was loads here goes........

Breakfast
Honey nut clusters

Lunch
egg mayo sandwhich with crisps

2nd Lunch
Chips and curry sauce

Dinner
Plain chow mein

Snacks 
banana
few biscuits with my coffee


See i do eat loads every few days lol xxx


----------



## ames_x

Sounds good, we could get a little something for eachother or the babies lol!
Would love to meet up with you guys :happydance: OH finds it strange that people on here meet up LOL.

Hes gone to play snooker tonight. so got the tv, laptop, bed al to myself :D

Woe check you eating! :rofl::muaha:
Ive had...

Breakfast
High bran
Skimmed milk

Mid mornin
Go-ahead bar

Lunch
Tuna pasta
Crisps
Mullerice

And as its Friday my mum got chippy :dohh: i caved in and had egg fried rice, chicken curry and chips LOL :muaha:
xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Thanx girls :cloud9:

Kept looking at pics today and I really cant believe he is mine. 

Yeah I like the idea of sending each other a wee thing once the babies are here too. 

Ok here's what ive had today (At work)

*Breakfast *
2 slice of toast
white bread

*Lunch*
Fish and chips

*Dinner*
Chicken and cheese baquette

And just about to have some oven chips and a chinese steak thing the now lol, couldnt resist as OH was making it. Gosh seeing it written down it doesnt look much!! Not really watching what im eating too much TBH, if im hungry ill eat :rofl:


----------



## tinkabells

Yeah that is good, im up for swapping details and meeting up hopefully!!! We are a wide bunch us 3, im as south as can be, Amy's in middle and Vicki is very north!!!

God i cant even remember what i ate yesterday, think salad pasta lunch with a bakewell tart for afters and dinner was chips and salad with pitta from kebab shop

Today i had
Potatoe salad with salmon, veggie burger, jacket potatoe veg rice, olives and feta cheese, we had bbq can you tell lol

Hope your all enjoying the weather, i am a lobster today!! Got in the sun at just after 10am and came out at 5!! i am a proper lobster lol xxx


----------



## ames_x

:rofl: Maybe we can all meet in the middle somewhere?!

Had a BBQ yesterday also, caught the sun :happydance:! Sorry i never replied to your text Laura my battery was in the middle of dying lol.

I was good at the bbq only ate a jacket potatoe :smug: haha

Any plans today girls?xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Thats alright love, Im currently sitting in my backgarden with the dogs chasing the cat and the cat chasing the flies/wasps, with boyz to men playing in the background!!!

Were having the rest of the bbq stuff today and just gonna carry on re-reading my fav book lazying in the sun, im trying to do my back today as my front is so red, i must admit i was in abit of pain, but its all worth it in the end!!!
xxx


----------



## ames_x

:rofl: perfect day!

We are going to OH's sisters for cooked dinner then up his dads. Nout excting lol xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Well i've given up sitting in garden, i cant handle it anymore lol
Im shattered lol xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Hey girls, thought i'd let ya no im back to work tomorrow, went drs this morning and his given me the all clear to go back to work, plus he wants to see if my pain gets bad again and if its work thats causing the most trouble!!!
Got appt again with him on friday and then on monday got my 25 week appt with him, and i'll be getting my HIP form to send off, have you lot applied for this and what you planning on spending it on?
xxx


----------



## ames_x

Ooo is that good news or bad haha?! :muaha: I would be bored being off work, but in this weather its ok!
Im seeing my midwife on Friday too, so should get my HIP form then, mine will probably go straight into the isa account for when we buy the pram etc, got £400 saved up so far lol

On my lunch at the mo, going to water aerboics tonight should be fun :rofl: ill let you girls know how i get on xxx


----------



## morayo

hi gurls, sorry havent been on in a while, have a question for u guys , i think i read a post some days ago that we have someone in recriuting here, i have a job interview on mondAY and im like really showing now no hiding the bump. what are my chances? its a council job.


----------



## tinkabells

I work in recruitment Morayo i've pm'd ya xxx


----------



## morayo

thanks love for ur msgs. its really funny though im getting interview notifications now that im really showing.like i said will keep u posted.


----------



## tinkabells

Well i've decided to go on my mate leave on 31st july!!!
m gonna give them my date next week, i gotta tell them by 13th june!! I need to get out of there!!! xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Hiya girls,

Hows your weekend been?
I havent really done anything this weekend, put up the travel cot, then dad couldnt get it back in the box, but managed to in the end, im praying its not broken!!!
I've sorted out Hollie's clothes and worked out what i need, shes got so many outfits but hardly any babygrows or vests so a trip to primark and matalan are in order for end of the month!!!
Like said before im gonna start my mate leave on 31st but i think im gonna get bored, but as kids are gonna be on holiday aswell me and my mum are gonna do a few things like go up london for a few outtings etc
what you lot planning on doing on your mat leave? xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

:hi:

Not been up to much over the weekend either, was at a works night out last night so was quite late when I got in!! Had a longish lie this morning and now am just lazing bout but telly is rubbish. 

Looks like we are all finshing up for maternity leave about the same time :happydance: TBH I havent got much planned but hope to gut the flat from top to bottom, get everything all cleaned and washed for pee wee arriving. I dont think i ll be bored im just looking forward to chillin before my life changes :rofl:


----------



## ames_x

Hiya girls been bit of a lurker this weekend! :ninja:

I'm so jealous of you girls being able to set everything up etc :hissy::blush:

On another note i've done bugger all haha! Finally got a Yummy mummy changing bag :happydance: well chuffed, bought it off one of the girls on here. Im gunna try and upload 2 of the photos from the Emergency scan on Friday :cloud9: xxx


----------



## ames_x

Here is the one pic where he was smiling :cloud9:
Sorry these arent clear, used my camera to take them

https://i43.tinypic.com/359z52t.jpg

And this one is of his huge foot! :shock:
https://i44.tinypic.com/15g8fvl.jpg


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Awww doll the pics are so sweet. He has got big feet hasnt he :rofl:

Ive not started setting anything up yet either Amy, wont be doing it till im officially off on mat leave x x


----------



## tinkabells

Awwwwwwww Amy how lovely, i've only been able to set stuff up otherwise it would be all over the place and im abit OCD with certain things lol

Yeah were all gonna be off around the same time, i just wanna get out of work really, but im gonna miss certain people and i no im gonna get bored, thats why me and my mum have said were gonna do stuff, plus gives time for me and mum before theres a new addition to the family!!!
PLus im booking my holiday for next yr in july with my parents and LO, so got little things im looking forward to xxx


----------



## ames_x

Hasnt he just! :rofl:

If we had our own place everything would probably be done by now, i like being orginised!

I dunno what i'm gunna do with my time off, probably have the nursery to do then, and wash the clothes, pack my bags etc!
Check you go booking a holiday already :rofl: xxx


----------



## tinkabells

I havent been on holiday for 2 years!!! So im in desperate need of one, and it wont be until june next yr lol!!!
He has, are any of you having any more private scans?
Im not doing nursery as she's gonna be with me until shes about 6-9 months and we might be moving house and plus our 3rd bedroom was made into my walk in wardrobe and i dont wanna get rid of it for her, that sounds so bad dont it lol
xxx


----------



## ames_x

Im so upset we aint having one this year lol, even just a long weekend in Tenby or somewhere would do me! :hissy:

Nah no more scans now, and OH wont justify spending hundreds on private scans as he doesnt wanna see what the baby will look like before he comes, if you get what i mean lol.

:rofl::rofl: selfish cow!! only joking hun :muaha: xx


----------



## tinkabells

Haha well if were moving in new yr, i dont wanna give it up haha

Oh really, lol well i cant wait to see her again, i think im addicted i just wanna see what she looks like, if its more like him or me?! xxx


----------



## ames_x

Got an appointment on Monday with the housing association :happydance:
Claiming that my mum is giving me 28 days notice before kicking me out :muaha: gotta accept the first property they give us apparently... and i may need to go into a hostel which i'm dreading... but if it means we get our own place then i gotta do it!

I wanna see too but i dont wanna ruin the suprise, i think the baby got my nose LOL xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Oh good luck with that love!!! Fingers crossed for you!!!

I've decided im only gonna work 4 day weeks from next week, cos i've gotta 12 days holidya to take, so decided that, fingers crossed that accept it!! xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Oh work didnt go for the 4 day week, so im leaving on last day of july 31st as my last working day, but officially start my mat leave on august 21st as i actually got 15 days holiday to take!!

God i cant believe how quickly it is all going, i swear i feel so huge today and i think my bellybutton is starting to come out!!! Its getting uncomfy and belly bar is resting on it and it looks like its gonna pop out, but this is really gonna freak me out, outtys scare me!!!
Where abouts you got the marks then? I think i'll get them over my hips, im gonna take some pics of bump on sunday as ill be 26 weeks and see how much i've changed since my 21 week bump!!!
xxx


----------



## ames_x

Exact same days as me hun!

I got them on my stomach, tops of my inner thighs and even the back of my fucking legs! :hissy::hissy::hissy:

You got much more to buy hun? xxx


----------



## tinkabells

I still just gotta get the mattress and some more vests and baby grows as sorted out her stuff and realised only had a couple so trip to primark and matalan are calling on payday, and i need to get some more nappies, baby wipes and the bath stuff, but got everything else, how about you? xxx


----------



## ames_x

Not alot then hun! I still need the pram, nursery furniture and accessories. Thats all i can think of haha xx


----------



## tinkabells

Lol, do you know which pram ya going for, as you still werent sure before?
Im gonna get my mattress from ebay seena shop on there that do mine for £30 and think next day delivery for £11, so alot better than mothercare prices that are over £100!!!! xxx


----------



## ames_x

Sorry hun ended up going to sleep lol.

Ummm no still un-decided really :hissy: gunna get a pram which can have the maxi-cosi car seat... i really like the Mothercare MY4 and also the Quinny is growing on me... OH thinks it looks like a golf carrier LOL :blush:

Thats a good price! xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Lol same, i went to bed afterwards, was shattered!!

Oh yeah they seem nice, my dad keeps playing around with my pram, bless him, he cant wait to push her haha xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Hey Girlies

Wow Amy off to 3rd trimester today :happydance: Not long till we will be joining u!! Cant believe it has gone so fast!!

So far ive not got too many stretch marks, they seem to start to appear but dissappear if I moisturise well. I ll need to post a bump pic before I go to 3rd trimester as I am certainly am growing now!!!

Ma belly button feels like its about to pop out too :hissy: Never thought id end up with an outie :rofl:


----------



## tinkabells

I no outies freak me out, they really do!!!
Yeah im gonna take a pic of me tomorrow, your be off in 3rd ina few days aswell Vicki, then i'll be over in a week or so!!
I love it that were only a week or so apart from each other, does make it interesting as who will get there LO 1st!!! xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

It certainly does make it very interesting doesnt it, I put bets on you going before me or Amy!! :muaha:


----------



## ames_x

What pram you got again lauramarie? Pregnancy brain :muaha:

I know! Just made my first post in there, so scary to think i only have 13 weeks left :shock:

I knew i was going to get them bad as i follow my mum, but hers faded really quick so ill go on the sunbeds to make them fade quicker after the birth :D

I dont think ill get an outie... my belly button was so far in to start with LOL

Yeah i dunno why but i think you will go first Lauramarie... jammy cow :rofl: xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Haha so your both betting i'll be the first, i think you both want me to go first so i can tell ya how good/bad it is!!!

I've got the graco tour delux in manhatten i think its manhatten, but i love it, im gettin jealous of people pushing prams now, and mines sitting empty in my wardobe lol

Awwww wow Amy cant believe it 13 weeks, im gonna take a piccy today of me bump at 26 weeks!!!

Mine is becoming one i swear, i dont like it,but behind my bellybar its getting pushed out!!! xxx


----------



## ames_x

Yup! Haha!

Yeah same, when i see people with their babies too i'm like awww i want my little guy here now!

I know! I dont think its that long at all but when people ask they are like aww you got ages! Um not i havent!! :hissy: xxx


----------



## tinkabells

I keep checking your my box as you've moved up one, mine should be moving up soon woohoo!!!
I no when people ask me how far, they either say wow that will go quick or, oh really and you got this summer coming lol xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

tinkabells said:


> Haha so your both betting i'll be the first, i think you both want me to go first so i can tell ya how good/bad it is!!!

Ha ha so true :rofl:

I havent even got my pram yet, its not getting delivered till August!! I want it now :hissy:

I need to get all my stuff organised and make a list of things I still need, starting to feel unorganised all of a sudden. 

Looks like ive moved up a box too and never even noticed :yipee:


----------



## tinkabells

Yeah you both have, im left behind lol

Haha thanks for that Vicki, i no how it is now lol

Well this is me now!!!
https://i670.photobucket.com/albums/vv69/tinkabells84/005.jpg
https://i670.photobucket.com/albums/vv69/tinkabells84/002.jpg

xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Awww doll loking good, i ll take some piccies later and post them here. I need to go do some serious house work the now but ill be back on later :hugs:


----------



## tinkabells

I'm going in the garden, in abit with me book and a 2 litre bottle of................................... apple juice, i love it at the moment!!! 

Looking forward to your bumps!! xxx


----------



## ames_x

Lovely bump hun, i aint doing no photos showing my bump i aint showing my stretch marks! Ill try and post one later, i'm off to Tesco and then OH's sisters for sunday dinner :D xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Lol awww amy take some pics with clothes over bump then!!
I put some pics up of all her stuff thats i'e got so far in another thread on 3rd tri about what you've bought, if you gals wanna have a look xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

As promised my bump 

*22 weeks *
https://i646.photobucket.com/albums/uu181/sweetcheeks85_photos/S7000604.jpg

*Today 26 weeks +*
https://i646.photobucket.com/albums/uu181/sweetcheeks85_photos/26weeks.jpg

Excuse the dirty mirror :rofl:


----------



## tinkabells

Awww you look so skinny ya bitch!!!
I wish i had thighs that small NEVER GONNA HAPPEN!!!!!!!!!!!

I just put a vid up on me facebook of hollie kicking me lol, i dunno how to do it on here xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Well I dunno they dont feel slim to me :rofl:

Ive put on over a stone and feel the weight has went straight to my thighs and bum. 

Im going to have a look at ure vid the now doll. Oh and btw Hollie's stuff is lovely, uve got hundreds!!!!


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Cant get flash player to install, will try again later :hugs:


----------



## tinkabells

Ok i think this is it xxx

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1M3eHJKeLQY


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Awww well cute

Certainly a wee feisty gal uve got there :rofl:


----------



## tinkabells

Yay it worked, i no but that was her coming to the end of it, lol i think it was the footballers wives and gary lucy doing it for her, probably reminded her of her dad hahaha xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## tinkabells

Haha well the father is a sunday footballer lol, what can i say i like a man in shorts and ex cons hahaha xxx


----------



## ames_x

Vicki you skinny bitch!! *Jealous*!! Lovely bump though hun!

Lauramarie that video is wicked, i LOVED footballers wives!! I just had the remote on my stomach and he was kicking it :cloud9:

No photos today, been so busy! Went and seen my cousins 10 weeks old little girl maddi :cloud9: and my friends one week old little boy luqa, he is SO small!! :cloud9: xxx


----------



## tinkabells

I no she is aint she Ames, i bet i could get her fatty lol

Awww thanks, she loves kicking me no, i think cos i push back, its like a competition lol xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

What r use like :blush: 

Amy im dying to see ure bump now, come on girl we are nearing the end and we still havent seen it lol.

Well thats my weeks holiday up, back at work tom :sad1: Only 6/7 weeks to work though before I finish up :happydance: And OH is working full time again from tom so hopefully i ll be able to take a full year off after all!!!


----------



## tinkabells

Awwwww well done, so are we all finishing on 31st july then for our mat leave?!

Yeah come on Ames its only us ;-)

Oh fingers crossed for your OH Vicki xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Just had to let ya all no, i've moved up a box and join ya in tri on sunday!!! Woohoo xxx


----------



## ames_x

:yipee::yipee::yipee:

Got my bouncer this week, i love it :cloud9:

https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Prod...gs|12109189/Trail/searchtext>FISHER+PRICE.htm


----------



## tinkabells

Awwwwww thats cute, my mates buying my bouncer xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

tinkabells said:


> Just had to let ya all no, i've moved up a box and join ya in tri on sunday!!! Woohoo xxx

:yipee: :happydance:


----------



## tinkabells

Woohoo im in 3rd tri today, i've had such a horrible weekend!!! I had a fall yesterday and went straight to hospital, only got out this morning, but Hollie is absolutley fine and hasnt stopped kicking me all morning!!! xxx


----------



## ames_x

Just seen your thread hun, glad your ok :hugs:

Well chuffed got my HIP grant money today, but me and OH were bad parents already :rofl::blush:
We kinda spent it on Guitar Hero world tour band set...:dohh: gunna put it in the babys account when i get paid LOL xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Wow that came quickly for you, im gonna ask MW on friday for mine, im getting her mobile and baby monitor with hers and then put rest in a bank account for her!!

I no i cant believe i've now joined you xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Just seen ure post Laura, :hugs: glad u and hollie are ok.

Well thats us all at the last stage on this journey :happydance:


----------



## tinkabells

Yeah were fine, she's kicking me as i right this!!

I know can you believe it, seems like only yesterday still, but im still just doing the small little count downs until were all due!! xxx


----------



## ames_x

Know what you mean, i was just looking at my first scan picture and where we are now - crazy stuff!! 

OH's niece just gave us a baby swing which her LO grew out of quick. Shes also giving us 3 bags of clothes hes hardley worn and another moses basket which didnt get used :happydance:


----------



## tinkabells

Awwww thats brilliant, my mates getting my bouncy chair, i bought some frilly knickers today for Hollie, to go over her tights and to add some extra to her nappy and support

I no i look at my 1st scan pictures and i cant believe how big she is now and the kicking im getting you just dont realise( going to sound corny now) much goes on throughour pregnancy and how the baby changes, i always said when i was younger and even before i found out i pregnant and i was pregnant when saying this, i would never have kids etc, and now im started to get sooo excited about meeting her, i no its going to be so bloody hard but so worth it in the end xxx


----------



## ames_x

Think i found my pram! Its between a Quinny Buzz or Icandy :happydance:
Going to get second hand from Ebay or here if anyone has one lol! xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Ive been looking at the Quinny the last couple of days, was wondering whether to cancel my Silvercross and get this instead but my OH is having none of it :rofl:


----------



## ames_x

:rofl: I hated the Quinny at first, more i see them more i like them :blush:

Do it and dont tell him haha! xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

I was the exact same, I really didnt like the look of it when I picked my pram but now I really like the look of it. might just keep my pram for a couple of months then change it :rofl:


----------



## ames_x

:rofl: What if oh says no?!


----------



## sweetcheeks85

I think eventually he will just let me do what I want, he was so annoyed with me tonight when I mentioned it. He cant believe Ive changed my mind at this stage. Really dont know wat to do, as cant decide wat I like better xoxo


----------



## ames_x

Aww hun :hugs:

You havent bought the pram yet so there is no biggie! This is why im leaving it as late as possible im awful for changing my mind lol xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Haha what are you two like, see i saw my pram straight away went and saw other thoughts about it for a couple of weeks and now its all up and ready in my wardrobe awiating to be used lol xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Must be a pregnancy thing coz usually when I get my heart set on something thats it so dunno why im in two minds all of a sudden lol.

No I havent bought it yet Amy but have put a £100 deposit down on my silvercross pram (which was the one I wanted since day 1 when I found out I was pregnant). 

We cant all be perfect like u Laura Marie :muaha:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: Only messing babe


----------



## tinkabells

Hahah dont i no it hahah

Na i just feel in love with it, and i didnt wanna leave it to choice and be back and fourth, so thats why i bought it, so i couldnt change my mind!!!

Well ladies im off to bed, i am shattered dunno how your coping with this heat at night but i am tossing and turning!!!

Night night xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Nite doll, im heading just shortly too, the heat is terrible its hard to get a sleep especially when its this humid xoxo


----------



## ames_x

:rofl::rofl:

Aw dont get me started on the heat :hissy: me and OH now sleep on top of the bed with a sheet over us because of it, have the last 5 weeks!

Im constantly tossing and turning, my bed sqeaks too, so fucking annoying cant wait to get a new one!

Night night chick xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Haha the bed squeaked before never stopped ya hahashahahahahahaha

Sorry love couldnt help that!!

Woohoo i get paid on thursday, guess what im buying..............

Im getting myself stuff for a change, plus i got her some stuff for Hollie yesterday, but im getting her mattress xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

:rofl: :rofl: 

Ooooo wat are you planning on buying urself? Some maternity gear? 

Im so full I have totally overate!!!! Got a takeaway coz I couldnt be bothered cooking and now feel like crap :rofl: I had to force every last bit down now i ll be up all night with heartburn :hissy:


----------



## tinkabells

I hate pasta with new potatoes and salad for dinner, i love it!!! Made extra for lunch tomorrow!!!

I'm gonna be buying myself some new shoes, i want a pair of gladiator shoes, yeah im gonna buy some mat 3/4 jeans and mat swimsuit,cos im gonna start swimming from next week, as been reading in a few places and books that its good you your back and also for when labour starts xxx


----------



## ames_x

:rofl::rofl: well that is true... :blush:

Im gunna get the last of the bits and bobs we need then it just leaves the main stuff then :happydance: So cant wait till pay day

Gotta save for household stuff now too.... I got spag bol yum yum! xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Whats gladiator shoes when they are at home? :rofl:

Is ure jag on friday to do with ure blood? Ure Rh D -ve right?


----------



## tinkabells

These are gladiator shoes...
https://www.office.co.uk/womens/office/helena_gladiator/60/6002/16278/1/
Yeah its to do with me blood love, not looking forward to it at all, so to try and relax and calm me, im going swimming in the morning with my mum xxx


----------



## tinkabells

I cant wait til i csn wear these again, 1 of my fav pairs of shoes
xxx
https://www.office.co.uk/womens/office/party_all_night/37/5281/14419/1/


----------



## ames_x

They got gladiaor sandles in Primark for like 4 quid hun!


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Ahhh shows u how untrendy I am lol. Seen them before but probably couldnt wear them :rofl:


----------



## tinkabells

YEah i no, thats where im getting mine love lol xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Nite Girlies :hugs:


----------



## tinkabells

Lol was gonna say the same thing, hopefully get a few hours tonight xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Hiya Girls

Hows things? Ive not been up to much coz am feeling so tired and lazy these days. Ive cut my shifts down to 2 days a week starting from next week, taking it as unpaid leave as it really has got too much for me. So ive only got 10 shifts to work till im off on maternity leave :happydance:

Have use started packing ure hospital bags yet? I really need to get my arse in gear. How many maternity pads do I need? 

Oooo and I had a wee bit of milk leakage the other day on my bra :rofl: just thought id share as I was dead excited :rofl:


----------



## tinkabells

Oh don't i seem to leak at night and i keep forgetting to put my pads on and my bedsheets have gone rock hard from it all, how sexy lol But its still only left boob!!!

I've got 30 days left at work!! I cant wait then im free from them woohoo!!!!
My backs really been playing up lately but i start my physio from 14th july, so only few weeks to go, but i do love this weather when i can sit init, its just the muggy night weather, i wish it would rain at night and sunny during the day!!! xxx


----------



## ames_x

Hey girls!

My quinny has come, i'm in love!!! Vicki you getting one?!

I bought some stuff for my hospital bag today as OH and my mum keep moaning for me to get it done :dohh:

Not long until we leave work :happydance::happydance::happydance: xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Oh what one did ya get Amy?
Its getting closer isnt it!!!

I still dont know what to put in my bag, with my classes were gonna be talking about this, but i wanna get mine done about 30 weeks, which really is only just over a week or so away!! xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Yeah I got one Amy :happydance: Black/Storm colour. The pram center I had got my Silvercross from just done an exchange and matched the price off kiddicare so I got buggy, dreami, car seat and footmuff for £518. Bit dear but im well chuffed. OH really liked it when we went to see it.

Im going to go get stuff for my hospital bag next week, and start getting organised. 

U had a good play about with the quinny then Amy? Does it fit in your car ok? x


----------



## ames_x

Lauramarie I got it in Storm/Black :happydance:

Got midwife appointment tomorrow, dreading it as they gotta take my blood :cry: but hopefully they can estimate the weight of the baby?!
Also got the council visiting tomorrow, hopefully have my own place soon :happydance:

Thats wicked hun! I had mothercare make sure it fits, which it does! Yeah took us an hour to get it and plu it up etc :rofl: 


xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Oh sounds lovely, i'll have a look online see what it looks like Amy, I know i got my anti d injection tomorrow, hopefully they have ordered it, otherwise i am gonna be kicking off big time, plus have me mum with me!!!
xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Good luck with ure appointments tom girls. 

Hope u get ure own place soon Amy. Is a two bedroom ure down for?


----------



## ames_x

Should be here soon! Yeah cus i'm pregnant they should give me a 2 bedroom place... hoping all goes well!

When you getting your Quinny Vicki?

Lauramarie, good luck with your appointment hun! :hugs: xx


----------



## tinkabells

Well didnt get my Anti D injection yet again, bloody MW forgot it again, said she would be coming to my house after her appts today, then rung and said she couldnt and she'd come around tomorrow, so will see if she actually does or not!!!

I hate them all!!! xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Hey, 
I got my injection done on the saturday, finally, but i am still making a complaint about all the issues i've been having, well my mum will be writing to them.

But i have also, got everything for Hollie now, i just need to get my little bits for my hospital bag, and i just dont know what to wear to the birth and what clothes to come home in, so im gonna be going primark and just buying some cheap lazy joggers and t-shirts as for the 1st week after im not gonna wanna dress up etc
Also have you lot thought about disposable knickers or going for the pads? Im gonna be buying some granny knickers i call them, i still need to buy my nursing bras but heard on here dont get them til your about 34 weeks, i've seen some in H&M or M&S in packs of 2 for about £15 and im gonna pack Hollies hospital back this week and some of my bits, are any of you packing shampoo and soap etc, for just incase your staying etc? xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Hiya doll I went to Matalan today and got a nightie and a pair of pjamas for after the birth, I also got a really nice light dressing gown and pair of slippers so ive made a start. Going to go into Primark too to get some joggies and stuff and get a darker nightie for delivering. 

I was just going to go into asda and get their wee travel size toiletries to put in my bag. Ive still to get pads aswell but bought some full size briefs (granny pants) out of matalan in black for after the birth, they were only £2.50 for a pack of five so i ll be able to just chuck them.

I got bobbles and hairbands for my hair as well, and will need to buy dry shampoo incase they havent got a hairdryer in the ward as my hair will look like shit :rofl:


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Oh meant to say thats good you got ure jag, was it sore hun? And I would defo put a complaint in too. When u getting the next one? xoxo


----------



## tinkabells

Yeah im gonna get aload of nicks from primark there about £2 aint they, im gonna get myself a nightie, and i might get a pregnancy binki top if i get ym water birth, yeah i wanna take my straighters with me aswell!!!
I aint heard of dry shampoo whats that?

Yeah it was horrible it lasts for 45 sec with needle in ya arm, then ya have to wait 20 mins with MW cos you can have a reaction to it, my next one she said is at 36 weeks and then again straight after the birth xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Awwww big :hugs:

Dry shampoo its a spray in a can that u can use if u cant wash ure hair, it stops it looking greasy, freashens it up really. U get it out of boots its called Bastiste- https://www.batistedryshampoo.co.uk

Oooo I forgot bout bikini top, have u discussed birth options with ure midwife yet? Mines hasnt brought it up yet. R u going to write a birth plan? xoxo


----------



## ames_x

Hiya girlies!

I really must get cracking on my bag :dohh: I bought little bottles from Home Bargins to put shampoo in etc, i will just buy granny knickers from primark, think im just gunna wear a large shirt for the birth... then come home in joggers and a t-shirt and flip flops :D

I dont think they bring the birthing plan up until towards the end?

Went to a hostel yday... £200 a fucking week!!!!!!!! Broke down crying in the end, phoned the council today, got a meeting tomorrow - said i cant afford this ridicious prices for skanky hostels and what are they going to do about it, they said its their duty to find me suitable, affordable accomidation, so wish me luck yet again!!! xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

:saywhat: £200 a week for a hostel, that sucks Amy. Were u on the list for a council house previously? Keep fighting it doll u will get offered something decent in the end. Good luck for tom let us know how u get on. 

I know my wee scare at the weekend had made me want to get my bag all ready, you just never know as we are getting so close to our due dates. xoxo


----------



## tinkabells

Well with my MW they wont ask me what birth i want, but when i go into labour anyway, when im on my way, i ring them and say i want a water birth and they get it ready if its available!!!
Im praying it is, but as everyone keeps saying september is busiest month, well obviously cos xmas is boring nothing else to do haha

Thanks ill get some of that shampoo stuff, im gonna star getting my camera ready aswell, for after the birth of course with pictures of her

God amy thats stupid, cant you say your parents kicking you out, so they have to put you up somewhere asap?
Its amazing if you dont work, they do everything for you, but if you work tough shit basically!!! xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Got ure text laura but my batt is low so I never got the chance to text back. Thats a really good idea, I never thought bout setting up a gift list. 

Mind a while back we were talking bout all getting each others LO's something? R use still wanting to do it? Im up for it if use are. We would need to set a price though so we all spend the same amount. let me know what use think xoxo


----------



## tinkabells

sweetcheeks85 said:


> Got ure text laura but my batt is low so I never got the chance to text back. Thats a really good idea, I never thought bout setting up a gift list.
> 
> Mind a while back we were talking bout all getting each others LO's something? R use still wanting to do it? Im up for it if use are. We would need to set a price though so we all spend the same amount. let me know what use think xoxo

Oh sorry did i send it to you aswell, i meant to do it to selected people, and it has managed to txt every single number in my phone including house numbers and my parents lol
But yeah i dont want a babyshower, its just not me, but ppl keep asking what they can get me and this way its what i've chosen and im quite picky and i dot like asking for reciepts back, cos i dont want the item just sitting there being unused if that makes sense, so heard about there giftsite.

Yeah im still up for that, i agree on setting a price for us all though, and doing that, i actually got you and ames cards the other day for your LO xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Well we can see what Amy says and set a price if she is up for it too. 

So how does the gift list work then, do ppl just buy it online then it gets posted out to you or what? And does it just come off the list automatically once someone buys it? xoxo


----------



## tinkabells

Hiya,
Yep you go through what you would like ticking add to list anything you want and if you want more than one, tick that, and then you send the list to everyone you want and they go and buy it online, and you put a date in when you want the items to be delivered, they give a closing date which everyone has to buy by, then send it out to you.
When someone has bought something an email will get sent to you saying whats been bought and it gets taken off the list and who bought the item etc
I think its a good idea, as people know what you want etc and my things start from like £2.50 and go up to like £60 which 1 know people wont buy, but i just put things on there

Yeah will see if amy is up for it and sort it all out xxx


----------



## ames_x

Sorry girls I had an early night and watched Big Brother LOL.

My mum wrote a notice saying I have to be gone this week, so im claiming i'll be homeless, so they have to put me somewhere or im living in my car! Haha, this is the only way for me to get a place now... see what happens, got my appointment today at 11!

Yeah I got your text this morning hun, i'm up for that :D how much do you think? xx


----------



## tinkabells

Oh really, well hopefully they pull there finger out of it then!! There give you something they have to dont they, i dont know what the rules are elsewhere but i no in croydon if you give them a letter like that, they noramlly put you in like hostel or b&b till they have somewhere for ya, but your only allowed to stay there for 6 weeks and then they give you a place, but its different for everywhere

Erm shall we say £10 each? xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Good luck for today Amy let us know how u get on.

Yup £10 sounds good to me. xoxo


----------



## tinkabells

Cool cool, sounds good to me, now are we going to say what were getting each other or it going to be a surprise? xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Hmmm I really dont know!!! I would hate to get use something use dont like, maybe we could do a wee list for each other say 5 items and then the person can chose the thing they like best???? That way there is still a bit of thought put into it but ure getting something u are going to use? Or we could just make it a suprise?? Oh I dunno :dohh: Use decide LOL.


----------



## tinkabells

Haha well, i was thinking maybe saying we give a few ideas each then that person picks it? Cos obviosuly if ya dont like it, it maybe hard to change it or exchange cos some shops you have i dont etc? 
But that sounds like a plan batman xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Well we could do both LOL unless Amy comes along says :hissy: I Want A Suprise :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## tinkabells

Well she'll get a surprise of something else hahahahaha xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## tinkabells

Lol, well as i got my giftlist going you can have a look on there, but the main things i want from there is....
the baby on board
Musical pram rattle
Luxury parasol
Adjustable head hugger
or the tights and socks xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Do u want us just to buy off ure gift list then? Would that be easier? xoxo


----------



## tinkabells

Well im just thinking it would be for ya? But if ya dont wanna thats fine, it just saves on the delivery charges for ya xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

You still need to pay for delievery anyways doll, i ll have a wee look about and see if I see anything else first lol. Obviously i ll make sure it meets ure approval :muaha:


----------



## ames_x

Sorry girls busy day ha!

They will contact me Friday to find me suitable accomidation, then stay there for a few weeks, then get placed in a 2bedroom house/flat in the next few weeks 

Bought bubs 2 towels and 6-9 vests in Primark, they have such cute stuff! And me mum got me a present for my bday on Tuesday :happydance:

We should just create a small gift list for M&P's? I like suprises LOL :rofl: xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Thats great news bout the council doll :happydance: Hopefully u will be all settled for LO arriving. 

U ve got me confused!!! Do u want to make a small gift list each or do u want a suprise :rofl:


----------



## tinkabells

Oh good luck with that , and hoping they call ya asap on friday!!

My breast pump came today so me and mum were playing it, obviously not putting on your boobs just putting our fingers init, sad i no!!

I dont mind at all, lol new ames would want the surprise factor lol xxx


----------



## ames_x

Actually lets do a suprise, but state things we dont need maybe? xx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

What do u think Laura Marie will we let her get her way :muaha:

Ooooo im getting excited now lol


----------



## tinkabells

Lol, yeah i really dont mind what we do ladies xxx


----------



## ames_x

Hiya girls! :hi:

Finally in temp accomidation now... 10 min drive from to my mums, around the corner from my works and OH's mum. Not the best place... stunk in the flat :sick: but they cleaned it for me, not leaving anything there just a small tv and a few clothes, also a portable dvd player... hoping they dont keep me there long as they have given me a 3 bedroom place :shrug:

They also want over £200 a week, but the bloke is going to sort that out for me as its not realistic, so he said just to pay £50 which is fine by me. Hopefully speak to him on Monday as they don't work weekends, has 24hr security and parking for my car. Not allowed people to stay over, allowed visitors though... so i'm going to stay at my mums tonight, can't stand being on my own! Came back to my mums at 9.40 this morning :rofl: xxx


PS - ONLY 9 WEEKS TO GO :shock: :shock:


----------



## tinkabells

Oh well done love,I know i couldnt live on my own, but least there sorting things out for you though!!
i've had worst week ever, been so bad!!!!

I no i've got 10 weeks to go!!! xxx


----------



## ames_x

Yeah it isn't nice, I hate being on my own lol. Whats happened hun?! xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Thats great Amy at least u are getting somewhere.

Whats up Laura marie? U ok hun? xoxo


----------



## ames_x

Yeah thats the main thing! Been up to much today girls? xx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Nope, ive been in bed most of the day today. Going to get the Curious case of Benjamin Button off sky box office tonight and watch it after Big Brother as Oh is away on a boys night out.


----------



## ames_x

Aww you feeling ok hun? I thought i was the only loser who watched BB :rofl:

I hate it when my OH goes out, means picking him up at 2am drunk wanting a McDonalds :dohh:
His mates birthday is on my due date, i think he is actually gunna go out :rofl::dohh: xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Yeah im fine we were just woke up really early with bands walking the streets so we went back to bed.

I love BB lol, i ve got that interview with katie Price recording too. 
Luckily im not picking him up as he is a pain in the ass when he is drunk, dont mind him going out but have warned him that he will need to watch what he is doing nearer my due date lol. xoxo


----------



## ames_x

Ahh ok lol.

I wanna watch that, but got no chance with OH :dohh: and we dont have Sky Plus until we move :hissy:
Yeah OH only goes out for the boys birthdays now as we need to watch the pennies and just incase anything happens. Touch wood! xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Yeah double touch wood!!!!

Its really scary to think in 9 weeks time we are going to be mommies!! R u nervous bout giving birth? It hasnt really hit me yet to be honest, and the way im looking at it is i will take whatever is going if I cant handle the pain :rofl:


----------



## ames_x

Yeah i'm pretty much shitting myself :rofl: Trying not to think about it until the end! I will try my best not to have an epidural... but if needs be and i can't handle the pain, i'll scream for it :rofl:

Bought anything else hun? xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

I cant stop buying stuff to be honest :blush: Most recent buys are an angel care nappy bin, and angel care movement monitor. But everytime I go out I cant help buying sleepsuits, socks and wee outfits. Im suprised my Oh hasnt gone nuts yet lol. The only thing I still need is bedding for my cot but its so bloody expensive!! Wat bout you? xoxo


----------



## tinkabells

Hiya girls,

Sorry i was engorssed in the katie price interview, and think half of what she was saying was staged, im defo on team andre!!!!
Well i havent had a good week, if wanna feel better about your relationships read mine hell here for this weeks instalment lol
Part 1
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-third-trimester/157596-so-angry-upset.html
Part 2
https://www.babyandbump.com/girly-sanctuary/157737-my-eastenders-life-has-now-fallen.html
But anyway, i havent heard from him, but his been telling his mate, he will keep intouch with me, if i could i would copy and paste the message from me and his girlfriend on facebook!!!

Well today i packed Hollie's hospital bag, and i've made my list of stuff i need to get for my hospital bag, which i'll get at the end of the month when i get paid!!!
But i havent bought anything since getting that angel care nappy bin
Im trying not to spend anymore money, so i've got money for things when im on mat leave, not long for us now 3 weeks and counting down the days!!!
But 9-10 weeks till were all due!!
Anyone reckon if there gonna be on early, on time or late?!
xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

All im going to say Laura marie is that ure ex will get whats coming to him :hugs:

I have a funny feeling im going to be late, but after last weekends scare im keeping an open mind. There are so many scary and sad stories on here sometimes I need to stop reading them coz they really upset me!!!

What have u picked for Hollie's coming home outfit? I really need to start washing all LO's clothes its going to take me ages lol.

Oh BTW Amy we still havent seen ure bump :hissy:


----------



## tinkabells

Well i may change my mind, but so far shes got a denium dress, with red top, tights and her ugg boots lol But then again she may just be put in her star babygrow, im on the hunt for anything stars, even if its not for girls, im addicted to them lol

Im not borthering with washing her things, cos there all brand new.... 
I updated pics of my bump, in the bump thread lol

I no but shes staying with him, some of the things she said got to me with her message son facebook, but then i sent this long arse reply and then blocked her so she couldnt reply, which i bet bugged the fuk out of her, cos it would of done to me lol xxx


----------



## ames_x

Lauramarie your ex sounds like a right fucking knob, what comes around goes around. I believe in karma :hugs:

I think I'm going to be late aswel to be honest lol. I'm not going to start washing the clothes until I'm moved!

I know i remembered yesterday! I'm gunna take one after :dohh:

I have only one box to go! :happydance: xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Oh my god Amy, one box to go!!!!
Well mines exactly 10 weeks to go today, Im thinking im gonna be early or dead on time!! So if you girls are late, like you both said i may have Hollie before you have your boys!! My only thinking im gonna be early or on time is because in my family everyones been early or on time, i was a week early

Yeah he is girls, im just seeing how long its gonna take him to get back incontact with him, cos his mates told him to leave me for a bit, because got so stressed out, i give it a couple of weeks
Yeah come on ames send us a piccie xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

OMG Amy one box to go :happydance: that will be me in a couple of days!!!

Awww ure wee coming home outfit sounds lovely Laura Marie, my wee one will end up coming home in a baby grow lol. 

Cant wait to get my cot and pram at the end of the month!! Its so exciting!! 

I ll need to take an updated bump pic today to show use, I rally feel I havent grown in the last couple of weeks but maybe its just coz I see my bump all the time. Waiting patiently for ure bump pic Amy :lol: And im going to have a nosey at Laura maries just now xoxo


----------



## tinkabells

Yeah you got a couple of days to go Vicki, I love ready both your boxes and im like awww mine will say that soon lol, its like getting a sneak peak haha

OH dont, i noticed lastnight, i got a proper line running from top of my pubic bone to my bellybutton now!!!
Luckly still no stretchmarks, but i just no there gonna sprout at last min!!! xxx


----------



## ames_x

I know, well exciting!! :happydance::happydance:

I gotta shower and everything first :rofl: won't be a belly shot, will be with clothes on!

I cant wait to start the babys room, really hope we get a place asap. I wanna fill the draws etc! xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Awwww i bet you cant wait, her draws are filled to the brim, but when i was looking at it all yesterday for a coming out outfit, i was like, there nothing here for her to wear?!?!

Yeah thats fine love, just wanna see bump, i'm still in pj's make-up all over my face, wow i look stunning haha xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Wow ure bump looks amazing doll!! U can get a plastic belly button bar out of argos for £3 it will mean it doesnt close over and its dead comfortable. Thats what ive got in just now. Think its called a maternity bar. Its bendy so doesnt hurt like metal. 

Awww that will be brilliant sorting the baby's room Amy, we are just going to decorate a wee corner for the wayne and that will be his corner.

I dont care if you wear a black bag amy I wanna see ure bump :lol:


----------



## tinkabells

No i tried the plastic one, as got a plastic one already but bellybutton has stretched so much, nothing felt comfy in there!!!
When you both are sitting down kinda forward does your LO really fidget up into your ribs? 
I put all the cot bits together yesterday with the sheets and her duvet to see what it looks like, and its just so strange in really a few weeks a baby will be in there!!! xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Yeah when I sit down the wayne is constantly up at my ribs, its so uncomfortable!! I tend to push him down a wee bit :rofl:

I know its crazy to think that in 2 months time we will all be posting pics of our Lo's. I cant wait!!! xoxo


----------



## ames_x

The baby LOVES my ribs! I really wish I had my belly button pierced... may get it done after I've lost all the weight etc lol.

We will have to all meet up, like a central place for us all! xxx


----------



## tinkabells

I no, i do wonder and get abit panicky, and my dreams have become so vivid that, i've dreamt i've had had her, then wake up and see i havent and kinda feel disapointed?!

Yeah the movements, i push her abit, cos its so uncomfy, but it feel weird when shes been kicking out and you can see her hand knee etc and then i press in and feel and i can feel her bones if that sounds right?! I can feel how hard she is, od i sound like a fruitcase lol xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Yeah it would be good to meet up with you gals. Its going to be hard to find a central location to suit us all though lol. 

Lol I know wat u mean Laura, ure not a fruiter :lol:


----------



## tinkabells

Yeah we will, lol we are from top to bottom of the country aint we lol
Yeah amy that c an be your goal, for when you lose your weight to get your bellybutton done!!

Well it didnt last as long as i thought it would, Kirk has txted a mate and asked them to forward on txts me to, probably his got a new number, cos his gf told him to, but he cant be a man and say it to me, i wish he would just leave me alone for a few weeks, im gonna see what these txts say, and then ask mate to say please dont txt anymore etc xxx


----------



## ames_x

Where would the middle for all of us be?
Yeah sounds like a plan :lol: is it painful? But then again, after giving birth that would be a breeze! :rofl:


This new girlfriend sounds very controlling hun, how long has he been with her? Hopefully he wont get your new number, and will leave you alone!! Fucking idiot! xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Well his been with her 3 years, and me and him on and off since feb last yr, but he said he wasnt with her, but hey i dont care anymore, like the odl age song, im gonna wash that man right outta ma hair!!!

Yeah im making sure no1 gives it to him, so only given it out to a few!!
I dunno, im london, your wales and vicki is scotland, so middle is like wales ish, i dunno im crap with geography lol 

Na see i dont mind piercing and tattoo pain?! Think im a bit weird lol xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

I cant really remembr getting my belly button done as I was only 16 but I dont remember it being particularly sore. My tattoo was worse because its on my belly and it kept going into spasms xoxo


----------



## tinkabells

Lol i got ym bellybutton done when i was 13, lol no what ya mean with tattoo and kept going into spasm, when i was getting my tribal on my back, it took 2 half hours and i had to keep getting up, cos was so sore but also cos, kept getting cramp!!! xxx


----------



## ames_x

I asked OH and Nottingham is the middle for us all... he asked why so I told him, he said I aint allowed to meet you, or if i am i aint taking the baby :rofl: MEN!!! Xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Haha does he think were going to swap them or something haha!!
Or amy you could be a murder rapist lol!!!

OH i got my nappy thing today, its huge but i like it, but i cant wait it, will let my dad have a look at it lol xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

:rofl: I suppose you cant blame him Amy we could be some weirdos :tease:

I got my nappy bin too, I nearly broke it trying to get the refill out of the top :rofl: Still havent got a clue how it works either. Let me know when u figure it out Laura marie xoxo


----------



## tinkabells

Lol, i no i cant work out the start bit of the refill, i've opened but cant find the beginning for it to hang down to put the nappies in, ill have a good look at it when it gets closer, im gonna buy some of the refills end of the month for it though, so got some stocked up!!!
Cant believe were getting so close now!!

Yeah well im from london ya no hahahahaha xxx


----------



## ames_x

Hi girlies!

Thanks for my text and message on FB Lauramarie :hugs: and my message off you on here Vicki :hugs:

Chris got me a Mum to be spa day for my birthday, I so cant wait! :happydance:

And i may be getting transferred from the hostel to my own flat very soon as the hostel isnt suitable accomidation :happydance:

Anyway... he is also a bump pic i managed to take... 31 weeks xxx

https://i28.tinypic.com/5lxrpy.jpg


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Woo Hoo Amy posted a bump pic!!!! U look amazing doll :happydance:

Awwww the spa sounds lovely, are you going to wait till LO is here before u use it? Good news bout the accomodation too :happydance:

Ive nothing exciting to report, i ll maybe post a bump pic later xoxo


----------



## ames_x

Thanks chick :blush:!

I'm booked in for Friday! Seen your bump pic hun, you have popped out more! :thumbup: xx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Do you think so, thanx, I probably just cant see it coz I look at it everyday lol

That will be soooooo relaxing going to a spa, enjoy xoxo


----------



## ames_x

I will indeed hun :winkwink:

Had a call, hopefully getting transferred this week to a one/two bedroom place of my own! :happydance: xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Thats great doll, keep us updated xoxo


----------



## caroline_uk

hiya hun,
im expecting my first child sept 8th. im having a girl. im 22 yrs old and from colchester. im also looking for buddies x x


----------



## tinkabells

Oh amy, you look amazing, i love that top wheres it from?
Well i've got 11 days left at work, and i wish i could count down the hours, getting annoyed with the place now!!!
Vicki, have you posted a nump pic in bumps? Ill go have a look, well got another problem with my phone, sim card is fucked so, there sending me another one, wont come until saturday fingers crossed, i can recieved everything, just cant ring or send anything out!!
I've got an old simd card and when new number took over it cant handle it or some crap like that!!! xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

:hi: caroline_uk

Yeah i posted new pics in the bump thread :blush:

I meant to ask you the other day if u had a new number? coz the text u sent me bout nappy bin didnt come up with ure name. xoxo


----------



## tinkabells

Hiya yeah, i got new number love, i'll pm ya with it!!
Have you worked out how to use the nappy thing yet?
Yeah i saw ya pics love, looking good, you got a nice little bump there, i think i bigger than both you and ames!!!
Hollie hasnt stopped with my rigs today, i actually kept jumping up and everyone kept thinking i was going nto labour!!! twats!!!
Hiya caroline_uk xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Nope havent figured it out yet gonna get it out again nearer the time lol

Well what can I say our boys must like hiding in mummies backs :haha: 

Im so uncomfortable everytime I sit down now as he is just constantly up at my diaphram. Love knowing he is ok though. So many scary stories on here just now, I dont know how these women cope :cry:

Anyway on a brighter note I totally feel so chilled today as I gutted the flat, and its lovely and clean, hopefully this isnt the nesting starting though lol


----------



## ames_x

Hiya Caroline! Do you know what your having? :flower:

The top is from Peacocks hun, love a bargin :winkwink:

Vicki, so know what you mean... I haven't felt bubs move that much today, and with all the threads on here started getting worried :( may invest in a doppler?

Are them nappy bins still on offer? xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

https://www.babyandbump.com/shop-til-you-drop/159259-angelcare-nappy-disposal-system.html

Cant find amazon link now Amy but this deal is just as good

Yeah I find my doppler a godsend when we have quiet days, I dont know what id do if I couldnt find the hb though!!!! xoxo


----------



## tinkabells

HI Amy, this is the angelcare one from amazaon 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/feature...rd_t=201&pf_rd_p=469457933&pf_rd_i=B000UODTXG
The offer is still on.
Well Hollie, is all up front, she sticks everything out
I know, i know it sounds bad, but i just cant bring myself to read those posts, it upsets me so much!!
Oooo peacocks is miles away from me!! 
YOu lot get all the good shops, wish had a home bargins,cos i need loads of dummies!! xxx


----------



## ames_x

Ta girls, I'll think about getting one!

For a girl who lives in London you dont have many shops hun:rofl: xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Not the good shops like that, we got everything else, but not the good old bargin shops apart form poundland etc!!! xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Scotland is great for bargain shops too lol xoxo


----------



## tinkabells

Thats it, you both rub it in!!! lol xxx


----------



## ames_x

If i see some Tommee Tippee dummies in Home Bargins I'll get you some hun lol. We got ours from Tesco though, 2 packs for £5 i think so 4 dummies. xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

tinkabells said:


> Thats it, you both rub it inxxx

 :muaha:


----------



## tinkabells

ames_x said:


> If i see some Tommee Tippee dummies in Home Bargins I'll get you some hun lol. We got ours from Tesco though, 2 packs for £5 i think so 4 dummies. xxx

I paid £4.49 for a twin pack, but i need alot more than that lol

I was just looking on amazon and there doing alot of TT stuff really cheap and free delivery here link if you wanna have a gander, i have posted this in 3rd tri xxx

https://www.amazon.co.uk/s?ie=UTF8&...&tag=coffeeuk31316-21&index=baby&link_code=qs


----------



## ames_x

Some good deals on there! xxx


----------



## caroline_uk

hey, im having a girl. we have called her jaimee leigh. cant wait to meet her, im getting excited now!! x


----------



## sweetcheeks85

caroline_uk said:


> hey, im having a girl. we have called her jaimee leigh. cant wait to meet her, im getting excited now!! x

Awww that a lovely name for a wee lassie. Hows pregnancy been treating you?

Laura-marie dont know if you knew peacocks have an online site, I only found it today https://www.peacocks.co.uk/Womenswear/Maternity.


----------



## ames_x

Thats a lovely name hun!

GIRLS I HAVE A HOUSE!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Its a 2 bedroom place, needs abit of work... could be there a while, has a garden, its a quiet area, close to the town centre etc :thumbup:

Got a viewing on Monday in my lunch, if i like it i get the keys then and have to be moved in by wednesday im so chuffed! xxx


----------



## xxlollyxx

hiya ames!!im 21 due 14th sept so can chat if u like..im having a lil boy!!xxx


----------



## ames_x

Hiya Lolly and welcome!! :flower:

have you thought of any names yet? where you from hun? xx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

:wohoo::wohoo: thats great Amy, so chuffed for u!! Its great getting ur own place and decorating etc. Hows the wee one been the day? Has he been kicking away?? 

:hi: Lolly


----------



## tinkabells

ames_x said:


> Thats a lovely name hun!
> 
> GIRLS I HAVE A HOUSE!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Its a 2 bedroom place, needs abit of work... could be there a while, has a garden, its a quiet area, close to the town centre etc :thumbup:
> 
> Got a viewing on Monday in my lunch, if i like it i get the keys then and have to be moved in by wednesday im so chuffed! xxx

WELL DONE AND CONGRATULATIONS AMES, hope its nice and you like it, will have to send ya welcome home settling in card, thin if that makes sense lol

Oh well swine flu has hit my work, and i spoke to my dr and his advised me to stay off work until next week, but im so busy before i leave, and i no there gonna hate it, but i dont wanna hurt Hollie, i dunno if the 2 other girls who are pregnant will stay off as well!! xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

No Laura marie you have to do whats best for u and Hollie, I would stay well away, its just not worth it :hugs:!!!


----------



## tinkabells

I no, its just ******* thats all, got so much work to do!!! 
MY mum wont let me leave the house anyway lol xxx


----------



## ames_x

I know I cant wait to decorate and finally set my baby things up! Its like Christmas haha. Ill take some before and after pics :D

Yeah, made me feel really sick about 15 mins ago... my stomach went all hard and i felt horrible :(

2 of my friends families have swine flu... the one girl i work with.... hoping she dont get it! xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Yeah i no a few people who have it, plus one of the ladies in my nCT class thinks she may have it, so didnt come to class tonight

Well just back from my NCT class and one of the ladies who was having twins went into premature labour last week and had the babies but the boy died and the girl is in intensive care, its so sad xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Hey girls, can i have your addresses etc for out little pressies for everyone xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Ooooo have u got them, i havnt been shopping yet lol. xoxo


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Oh meant to say can you girls give me an idea of things you dont want/ need :hugs:


----------



## tinkabells

Ok girls i've pm'd you my address, i dont mind what you get me, but you can have a mission if you like, as i am addicted to stars, see if you can find somethign starry for hollie lol
If not i dont mind, you have to give me your details and what you want/dont xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

PM'd u back Laura with my details

TBH i love most baby stuff/things so doubt there will be anything use get me that I wont like. 

When r we doing this then? R we waiting till closer to our due dates? And we all going to send them round about the same time so we all get the them roughly the same time?? xoxo


----------



## ames_x

Sorry girls been out most of the evening, i'll start looking for ideas this weekend :thumbup:

Lauramarie, ill pm you in the week with my new address as i dont know it fully :dohh: xx


----------



## tinkabells

Well i was thinking of looking around this weekend for you girlies or we can send them at we enter 1st week in september?
Well done on your new place, your have to take pics of it before and after! Bet you cant wait to start sorting out babies things and where everything is going to be going!!! xxx


----------



## ames_x

Hiya girls,

Wont be on as much at the moment, with moving as i dont have the internet in my new place and i cant afford to get it as ive been made redundent :cry:

Ill try and come to my mums and bring my laptop to catch up like i am tonight lol 

Hope your all ok xxxx


----------



## tinkabells

Oh no, when did they make you redundant, what did they say the reason was?
HOpe ya ok love and move is going well for you xxx


----------



## ames_x

Happened on Friday, company has gone into administration. Havent been paid this month so i'm fucking fuming, could take up to 6 weeks to get my wages. I also get money for my 15 days annual leave and compensation for not being given a months notice. They kept on 37 staff, god rid of the rest of us.... but taking them to a tribunal for unfair dismissal! xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Oh blood hell, can that happen, hope ya get it all sorted asap for ya!
And to think ya start mat leave this friday!!!
xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Awwwww Amy :hugs:

I would take them all the way!!! 

Try not to be stressing too much (easier said than done I know) but use will be fine, you always will get by some how. Does ure OH work? 
Hope eveything gets sorted for u babe xoxo


----------



## tinkabells

Well looks like im gonna be homeless, house we rent company as gone into administration, so were losing our house, so we've gone council said that we need a place, got appt for 7th august, were not saying my dad lives with us, cos they wont give us a place then!!

Its always something with us!!!

Hope everyone else is ok though xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Oh no Laura Marie :hugs: hope u get something sorted with the council, keep us updated. When do u need to be out of your current house? xoxo


----------



## ames_x

Aww no thats shit hun! Hope it gets sorted :hugs:

Hopefully getting the internet sometime next week with Sky, i miss talking to you 2 so much... and coming on here and facebook! xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Awww missing you too Amy :hugs:

Any news Laura Marie? xoxo


----------



## tinkabells

Yeah were missing you aswel Ames, yeah we went to court today we got 6 weeks to move out, or baliefs are coming on 6th sept, oh the joy, but were going to the council next friday to find out what are options are, so fingers crossed, cos we need at least a 2 bed house cos of our pets and hopefully will get somewhere straight away cos cant go into hostel again cos of pets xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

tinkabells said:


> Yeah were missing you aswel Ames, yeah we went to court today we got 6 weeks to move out, or baliefs are coming on 6th sept, oh the joy, but were going to the council next friday to find out what are options are, so fingers crossed, cos we need at least a 2 bed house cos of our pets and hopefully will get somewhere straight away cos cant go into hostel again cos of pets xxx

Thats really shit doll!!! Good luck with the council, keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## ames_x

Wont be getting Sky broadband until at least end of August! So will just keep coming to my mums lol.

Lauramarie thats rubbish! Hopefully you will be priority because your pregnant too xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Yeah i am classed as prioirty, and so should my mum aswell as she doesnt work, so fingers crossed for next friday girlies plz xxx


----------



## ames_x

Hiya girls!

Had my midwife appointment today... all fine, measuring a week behind my dates though :dohh:

I also get to give birth in the new maternity suite!! :happydance: It will be finished by the 14th August, so me and OH and going to go for a tour when its done so we know where to go!

Things ok with you both? xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Awwww sounds lovely, u lucky girl getting everything brand spanking new.

Yeah im doing ok, getting quite uncomfortable now :wacko: We built the cot last night and ive started washing the little mans clothes :cloud9: Im trying to get the flat sorted so I can just sit and chill. Still havnt packed my hospital bag yet :dohh: Feel so unorganised lol

Hows the move going Amy? Use settled yet? 

Not got MW till next week as she was fully booked this week, did u find out how he is lying at all? 

Not long to go now girlies :thumbup:


----------



## ames_x

I know i'm well chuffed haha :D

Ditto, OH has to help me get off the sofa :lol::blush: Me and OH are buying the rest of my things for my bag this weekend, i remember me saying oh i'm gunna be ready by so and so many weeks - 35 weeks and still not done! :dohh:

Get photos hun! I seriously cant wait to see his room done and wash his clothes ready and put them away :cloud9:

We are kinda settled, we just have no storage as we dunno how long we are gunna be there so dont wanna buy loads then have to move it all, if that makes sense lol.

Hes lying in like a moon position head down! so nearly there lol. OH is going to the first game of the season tomorrow for Cardiff, quite gutted but he got the ticket free... i'm gunna go next week lol, hoping i will fit through the gates, can you imagine :rofl: xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

:rofl: im sure u ll fit hun, if I get any bigger we will need to start parking in parent and child spaces coz I can barely get out of the car if there is a car parked next to us :haha:

Well we r only in a one bedroom mind so the wee man will be in with us, not that I would have it any other way in the beginning. 

xoxo


----------



## tinkabells

Hiya girls,
Not good news, they wouldnt help my mum, but they will help me, so were now gotta say she is kicking me out by friday next week, going down there on monday, im gonna try and take my dogs with me as well 

But went to MW today, she has her head down but not engaged and actually turned while MW was feeling her, i've had to had some emergency bllods taken and gotta go hospital tomorrow to find out my results as i've been getting so hot and itchy, they wanna rule out some kidney problems, but she said it is probably to do wtih the heat, but just to be on the safe side xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Oh no Laura :hugs: Hopefully the council give you something then. Whats ure mum and that going to do? 

Hope u get on ok at the hospital, keep us updated xoxo


----------



## tinkabells

Hiya,
My parenst have found somewhere now, there gonna move by the end of the month, im going council on monday and should be put somewhere by friday

Well hospital have said i need to be monitored and gotta go back again on tuesday, to see a consultant, and they my induce me at 38 weeks 

Hope everyone is doing ok though xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

So what do they think is the problem that they r going to induce you? Hope ure ok :hugs:


----------



## tinkabells

Well its something to do with my liver, cos im itchying so much and keep getting so hot and with my swelling and my back, its all heading towards that, so you girls maybe right i might get mine before yours but will see what they say on tuesday when i go for more tests on tuesday and meet my consultant
xxx


----------



## ames_x

Vicki I'm the same if cars are parked next to us :rofl: my OH parks more over his side so I got room to get out :D

Lauramarie thats shit hun hope you get somewhere quick and trust you to get induced so you get your baby first ;-):lol: xx


----------



## tinkabells

Haha well will see what the consultant says on tuesday, but hey you lot said i would have her 1st im just making sure i win that bet haha

Haha you two girls make me laugh, i dont know how im gonna pack all her stuff up let alone my stuff up for the move, im going council tomorrow so will let ya know how it all goes, but wont be online for abit when i move until get net all set up at my mums xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Dont be so cocky u havent won yet :lol:

Give us a text the morra and lets us know how u get on at the council xoxo


----------



## tinkabells

will do chick, lol you and ames gonna race me to it lol xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

tinkabells said:


> will do chick, lol you and ames gonna race me to it lol xxx


Nooooooooooo, im not ready yet 

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ames_x

Neither am i!! Hes allowed to come when his room is done, everything is washed and after the 14th August so i give birth in the new swanky labour ward :rofl: xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Woo hoo!!!
Well went along to the council, i gotta wait to hear from them, if i dont hear from them by thursday i gotta go back down there and speak to them again xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Thats great doll hope u hear something before Thursday then!! :hugs:


----------



## gingermango

Hi Im Jodee (23) due 24th September with my second child and it's a boy :)


----------



## tinkabells

Hiya Jodee, Congrats and awww another boy for september 

Well hospital said there is nothing that can be done and they want to see me when im 39 weeks and see how im coping then, its just a waste of time it really is

Well havent heard anything yet, so i should expect im gonna be going down there tomorrow morning, oh the joys!!! 

Hows everyone else doing? Im not sure if having problems with my blimin phone again, cos txted ya both yest and a few other people and id otn think there getting to you again!!! xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

:hi: Jodee congrats and welcome to team blue :winkwink:

Nope never got a text off you Laura Marie.

Well had my MW appt today and ive to go for a growth scan as im measuring 32 weeks instead of 35 weeks. Hopefully all is ok, appt should be in for a couple of weeks time. Had bloods done again aswell as my b12 seems to be dropping. My antenatal classes start on Monday and ive also got BF workshop on Monday morning so it will be a busy day. The weeks seem to be flying in now, cant believe im having a baby next month :dohh: Hope use both r well xoxo


----------



## gingermango

I feel like im jumping into this finding a buddy thing really late lol, is this baby the first for you both? I had a mw appointment today and they thought I was measuring a bit small but they scanned me and confirmed he is definitly a boy and he weighes 4lb 15oz at the moment so I guess Im actually gonna have to push this time (my daughter was born at 26+4 weighing 2lb 20z)


----------



## tinkabells

Hiya,

Yeah all 3 of us, this is our firsts, oh wow how old is your daughter now?

Well the council is coming around to see my mum tomorrow, to confirm that i have nowhere to live as of tomorrow, then i go down the council and they will place me, they have confirmed i will be going into b&b but for only a couple of weeks as they would like to house me before hollie is here!!! 

I'll keep you all updated as and when i know xxx


----------



## gingermango

My little girl will be 6 next month but I feel like Im more nervous about this pregnancy, what with the baby being bigger and the fact I know Im gonna have to take him home straight away rather than him staying in the neo-natal unit :s


----------



## tinkabells

Yeah i bet thats more scary plus you kinda know whats gonna be happening aswel!!!

AWwww least your be able to go straight home and get into a routine xxx


----------



## gingermango

Fingers crossed for the routine part lol, so have you decided on your birth plans etc? Ive just packed my hospital bag but I think I'll end up repacking it 10 times before I need it : )


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Hiya Gingermango

My birth plan is to go with the flow, have the baby and then bring him home :haha: Seriously I havent put pen to paper yet, and dont know if I will as I dont want to be dissapointed. Im pretty open to pain relief options although I would like to try and manage on gas and air. Also considering using the birthing pool but havent decided for sure yet. As for my hospital bag its half packed lol, still got a few bits and bobs to get, really need to get cracking on with it :wacko:

Relly hope u get something decent Laura Marie, keep us updated xoxo


----------



## gingermango

Yeah I haven't wrote a birth plan, I know I want pethedine and gas and air, and I want to avoid a section or epidural at all costs unless either me or baby are at risk but I think most stuff you can put in a birth plan is pointless, you dont know how you'll feel when your in there. Have you got birthing partners sorted? I had my OH and my mum with my daughter but this time Im having my OH and my sister in law : )


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Im having my OH in with me, dont really feel comfortable with anyone being there tbh I think they would irritate me far too much. The only think thats putting me off about pethidine is that I keep hearing how sick it can make u feel, now id rather be sore than be sick as im a big baby that way lol. Dont know if they can administer anti-sickness drugs in labour or not? I ll need to ask at my parent craft classes. 

Ive basically told my OH that if it comes to it im willing for whatever to be done in order for baby to be delivered safely and for me to be ok too. 

What do you do for a living gingermango? :hugs:


----------



## gingermango

I had pethedine in at 8am with my daughter and was still feeling slighly drugged up 4 hours later but it didnt make me feel sick, I was sick about 10 minutes before I actually gave birth and they gave me a stemetil injection which stopped the nausea immediatly, but I didnt really like the gas and air, it helps you concentrate on pushing but it makes you mouth and throat really dry.
I work in accounts for a big furniture company, but Im starting my maternity leave at the end of this month and can't wait!
How about you?


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Wow bet u cant wait to finish I couldnt have worked any longer, this is my 2 week off although I dont officially start Mat leave till the 31st Aug. I work as nurse so it can be quite a heavy job. R u going to go back to work? Im hoping to drop my hours but will need to wait and see xoxo


----------



## ames_x

Hiya girls!

And welcome to the new comers! :happydance:

Havent been on much due to the fact i have no internet at my place and i'm still coming to my mums lol :dohh:.

Been having alot of pains down below recently, ever held a wee in for ages? Thats what it feels like, i go to the toilet and its a dribble, not even that!!! 

So excited to start the nursery from Monday onwards and get everything arranged! I even got Chris to paint my toe nails last night :rofl:! 

Hope your all ok :hugs: xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

ames_x said:


> Hiya girls!
> I even got Chris to paint my toe nails last night :rofl:!


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

OMG Amy u are on ure last box hun :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## ames_x

The weird thing is Vicki, he offered LOL!!!!! :rofl:
Shall i be worried?!

I know dead exciting and scary at the same time!!! xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

:rofl: No I think thats dead sweet doll, i ll need to get my OH to do the same coz I cant get down to mine either.

Glad im not the only one thats scared!!! :hugs:


----------



## tinkabells

Hiya girls,

Well update, i've been put into bed and breaksfast, they have said i will only be in there a couple weeks as they hope to house me before i have hollie, the place isnt that bad actually, i've got ym own bathroom and kitchen bit in my room, i've got 2 beds in there, but not allowed anyone to stay with me, im allowed visitors between 9am and 10pm

My birth plan is to have a water birth, i cant have aepi, i've heard pathadine can make you sick and as i got weak stomach anyone they have said propbably will make me sick, so gas and air it is!!! MY mum and bestmate are coming to be my birth partners 

I've got everything packed and ready to go!!!

Hope your all weel, and amy lol getting chrs to do your nails and well done on the last box, im really worrying now!!! lol bit late now, shes gotta come out!!!
xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Oh so i wont be online much, as wont have access and when my mum moves shes haing the net but its not top thing, so will hear more from me by txt xxx


----------



## gingermango

Lol I dont think my OH would paint my toe nails, but to be fair I dont think I'd want him to Id end up with nail varnish up my cankles too. He's put my socks on for me a few times but insists on telling all our friends about it lol. Im counting the days till I finish but at least Im in a desk job so its not too physically demanding. Im planning on going back after 9 months cos I think we'd struggle a bit on just one wage, I stayed at home for a year with my daughter before I went back to college full time, but I'll see how I feel nearer the time.
Do you find that every twinge you get your hoping its the start of a contraction? I feel like Ive been pregnant forever!


----------



## sweetcheeks85

If im being honest I feel the total opposite Jodee I really dont feel ready yet lol, this pregnancy has went into fast and my brain hasnt had a chance to catch up yet. I felt a bit more ready last night once my bag was nearly all packed... just a few things to get. I even wrote my birth plan!! I would like to get my antenatal classes over and done with before I go into labour and they dont start till Monday and last 4 weeks lol. So yeah I dont want to go before my due date!!

Its such a surreal experience, im terrified but at the same time every now and then I get wee pangs of excitement. I cant wait to see my baby and I cant wait to make my OH a daddy. How did u feel with ure first, I know u went early but did u feel these things? Or am I just weird :haha:


----------



## tinkabells

Well the b&b is really quite nice, i got my own bathroom and kitchen in my room, which you dont normally get, but cos i am pregnant and have to get up to go loo so many times, my caseworker got me that room.

I keep getting all excited and then think shite, i cant do this, i finished my NCT classes now and feel i am more ready but i think im gonna forget it all and be like oh my god now what haha xxx


----------



## gingermango

Well I was only 17 when I had my daughter and I didnt find out I was pregnant till I was 24 weeks gone, my gp had insisted it was a water infection and I was still having my monthly cycle, then my waters broke 2 weeks later so I only knew I was pregnant for 2 weeks, hence I didnt have any antenatal classes or anything and I've opted not to have any this time either. I found out at 5 weeks gone this time so it does seem to be dragging now, plus the thought of a full size baby rather than a 2lb one is really terrifying! Im nervous but Im also feeling really impatient, ive had spd since I was about 18 weeks gone and sciatica every night in bed so Im ready for it to be over now : )


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Hi girls hows everyone doing? Hope all the bumps are behaving thereselves :haha:

Went to my first NHS antenatal class last night and it was actually really good. We got a tour of the ward we are going to be in (each ward is set a geographical area) and got to see the birth pool. I think ive finally decided I want to give it a go so I need to go out hunting for a tankini now lol. Also had an hour with the physiotherapist which was fairly informative so all in all I was pleasantly suprised :thumbup:

When we were walking through the wards you got to see some of the newborn babies, OMG some of them are so tiny!!!! 

Also had the breastfeeding workshop yesterday morning and I was quite dissapointed, I felt I could have learned more reading it out of a book!!! Im still in two minds whether or not to BF and now my B12 levels have dropped too (and nobody seems to be giving a shit) and from what ive read the baby can end up with a deficency too as I wouldnt have enough in my milk for him. Going to try and get an appt at the docs tom and see if they can increase my meds as by the time bubs gets here am going to knackered and not going to be any use to my newborn :cry:

Anyways girls sorry it was so long, speak to use soon. Hope everyone is ok xoxo


----------



## tinkabells

Sorry cant update ya, will tomorrow, but had to say i am on the last box now as well!!! xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## ames_x

Way hey both on the last boxes now girlies! :happydance::happydance:

Me and OH went for a tour of the labour ward, and WOW. I love it, its like a hotel! I plan on staying overnight because I plan to breastfeed and don't wanna rush home and have problems, so OH can stay with me as they have an actual double bed for him to stay in with me :). The room is huge that I get to stay in after giving birth, has on-suite loads of chairs for visitors etc.

Checked out the rooms in which I will give birth, and I have decided I'm going to the use the pool, they aren't how I pictured at all and they have 3 of them so shouldn't be a problem! So at the moment I'm currently excited about giving birth LOL. Sure that will change!

Also had my midwife appointment on Friday - Baby is already 4/5 down, so nearly engaged!! Alot of people are starting to think I'm going to go early... so never know!

Also the babys room is nearly fully done, uploaded pics on Facebook :)

Hope you lot are ok :hugs: xxxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Wow ure labour ward sounds amazing doll, im jealous lol. Have u decided what u are wearing in the birthing pool yet? Ive got a tankini, hopefully the pool is free when I go into labour!!

Had a look at ure pics on facebook, ure nursery is cracking, :baby: will love it. Its crazy ive got the same bath and changing mat as you, weird lol. 

I ve got my growth scan on monday so will update on here and let use know how I get on, slighly nervous, hope bubs is ok. Ive not got my next MW appt till 38 weeks so I dont know whether the wee man is engaged or not, he still feels quite high up at my ribs, maybe they will be able to tell at the scan. 

Take care girlies xoxo


----------



## ames_x

It is! I will take photos or get OH to when I go in :D

Yeah I'm wearing a tankini and bottoms, then taking the bottoms off when I go in lol. And thanks hun! I'd love to add photos on the walls but as we are there temp don't see the point :(

Good luck hun, sure all is fine :hugs: Text me to let me know how it all goes xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Hiya girls,

Sorry havent been online much, still in b&b seems to be getting bit noisey there though, so when i go council tomorrow will make a compliant, might move me quicker then, heres hoping

loving ya pics amy rooms looks good, i wanna get hollies room all sorted now, parents moving on saturday and there setting up the spare room for her, for just incase.

I saw dr for my 36 weeks and he sid that hollie is 4/5 engaged so she can come any time soon, oooo hope we all have them soon, im getting so annoyed and bored at not being able to sleep comfy, i would prefer to be not sleeping cos shes here, i no i'll probably miss her not being in me, but just so wanna scream all the time!!!!

Hope your all well xxx


----------



## ames_x

Aww hun, i know where your coming from... i hated staying at the hostel!

Thanks hun! :D Aww wicked, you should be priority cus your pregnant so shouldnt be too long till you have your place :hugs:

Sleeping is getting bad for me, i sleep on my sides... and my legs go dead after a while so im always moving lol. So annoying!

How are you getting on the net hun? xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Yeah im going down the council tomorrow for my benefits etc and im gonna ask them how much longer i gotta wait, how long was you in your hostel before you got your place now, is your place now classed as temp, but you can be there for years?!

Im at my mums so use net there, until they move and get it all transfered, but i can get on facebook on my fone but not on here cos page is too big and crashes me fone!!! 

The tops of my thighs keep getting tired and get all horrible and itchy xxx


----------



## ames_x

I was at the hostel for 2 weeks i think hun, and yeah its classed as temp but could be there for up to a year! Which i dont mind as it is nice, but want me own place and decorate how i want xx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Hiya girls just back from my growth scan and all is fine, my baby boy is measuring just under 6lb at the moment and is therefore just slightly below average. He is definetly still head down so apparantly im good to go as soon as the wee man is ready to come xoxo


----------



## tinkabells

Awww glad is all good Vicki, i just posted a pic of myself on bumps, im feeling so huge now and im getting fed up now though....

My parents moving into there new house today/tomorrow, i spoke to council, i will prob be in the b&b for abit longer than expected because of my back problems my physhio has told them i cant do more than one flight of stairs so i've halved my chances of a place already lol

Im not gonna be online now til 3rd sept, as my mums net is being put on then, but i am still on facebook cos of me phone and txt of course 

Hope you all well and we start having these babas soon xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Saw ure bump pic doll ure looking great!!! 

Im getting really uncomfortable now too. Also just been diagnosed with pernicious anaemia aswell so im going to be on injections for the rest of my life as I dont absorb B12 from food/tablets. Hopefully they get my levels built up before the wee man arrives so that I have more energy!!! 

:hugs: Cant wait to see all our wee babies :happydance:


----------



## ames_x

Hiya girlies!

Ooo i'm gunna go look at your bump now hun! Bet you look fab, I've dropped so much...

Started taking my Raspberry leaf tea tablets, gunna buy some pineapple tomorrow and get OH's mum to make her hot curries lol. Getting so un-comfortable now, just want it over with and my baby here!

Cant believe how quick its gone, 2 weeks tomorrow :shock: xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Well im still in bnb but havent stayed there since last thursday, getting me down living there, i've been feeling so ill lately my sickness has come back and heartburn with avengence!!!
Been drinking 2 litres of pineapple a day, been getting loads of braxton hicks and twinges but still no sign of her, im not sure i did lose my plug now either, im so uncomfortable and fed up, i would do anything to go into labour now!!! xxx


----------



## ames_x

Aww hun :hugs: you don't have to stay there a certain amount of nights a week is it?

I finally have internet connection at home... connected to the hotels down the road, no idea why it isnt secured :blush: :rofl: tad naughty but hey ho - until Sky sort it out for me!

Im seeing my midwife on Friday so see what she says... i'd love it if she was to say that im 3cm dilated and my waters are bulging cus i want the little guy here now! xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Im so ready for this to be over now too!! Been getting some niggles and Braxton Hicks but nothing much seems to be happening. 

I have the midwife today, but im assuming it will just be the usual boring checks i.e BP urine etc. Dont think she will do an internal as routine. 

I guess the only way to look at it is that we will all have our babies before the month is out :thumbup:


----------



## tinkabells

Yeah amy im supposed to stay there everynight!!!!
Im just so fed up with being there and i work myself up now cos its getting so close!!
But yeah i wish it was all over for us 3 as well and we had our little one's, also, can you girls pm with your address again im gonna send the pressies today

Good luck with midwives to both of yas, i've got her on friday, i so wish she would say, oh my god get this baby out now lol xxx


----------



## ames_x

I havent even had BH :shrug: Unless im having them but not feeling them?!
Vicki I may ask for an internal only cus I wont see her until the day before im due! 


Be careful hun cus if they know you havent stayed there they will know you got somewhere else to stay and wont house you!
I was feeling the same when i was at the hostel hun, know how you feel :hugs:

I may be late sending presents until i get my wages from July :dohh: xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Well TBH I wasnt sure I was getting BH either but the last couple of days I have definetly noticed a tightening at the top of my bump that only lasts a couple of seconds, last night I had about 5 in a row lol one after another. Not sore but quite uncomfortable. 

We still doing the presents thing then? I wasnt sure because I know u girls have had alot going on so didnt want to bring it up xoxo


----------



## tinkabells

Yeah BH feel exactly like that and i feel them in my back as well, but think thats cos of my back problems, well if dont wanna do presents dont have to?!

Yeah i am, i've told them a few things lol i will be coming back there tonight, i know what ya mean though, i just wish had somewhere asap, then i could sort it all out lol as its getting me shes due in a few weeks now and all her stuff is in boxes xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Well things seem to be looking up, i think i have def lost my plug, thought things may of been happening lastnight as pain in lower back and in the front and stomach getting very tight, didnt feel like BH though was a different type of feeling!!!

Also spoke to the council and pick up keys to my new place on monday, wont say where it is or what type of property it is until i go there on monday 

Im just hoping things move along for both of you two, i got the little ones presents yesterday so give me ya addresses again and i shall send them over the weekend for ya xxx


----------



## ames_x

Like I've said already Lauramaire - Chuffed for you! :hugs:

I should be able to afford presents now. Chased up the Sure Start Grant for £500, i've been granted it and should be in my account tomorrow. My mum said to spend it all on myself as all my own money has been spent on the baby :blush: so what I'm gunna do is put £300/£400 in my ISA account. Then the £100 in my own account, my treat myself to a handbag or something lol, and get you girlies a present!

I forgot we buying for the babies or eachother? :rofl:

Pm me your addresses girls xxx


----------



## tinkabells

I know amy, i cant believe things looking up for a change!!!

Awwww well done, i still need to apply for that grant, i keep meaning to do it!!!
I got something for the babies, yeah get yaself something nice love xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Well that gives me something to do tom girls and i ll try and get them posted Sat for use if not Monday. Was it £10 we agreed on???? 

Any last requests lol xoxo


----------



## tinkabells

Yeah i spent £10 as thought that was what we agreed, hope you girls like it ;-)

I'll send ya both my mums address as dont know mine yet lol xxx


----------



## ames_x

Oki doke! And yeah £10 lol. I'll go this weekend and buy things, anything you both want for the babies? xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Nope I wanna suprise lol :happydance:


----------



## ames_x

Suprise it is then! :lol: xx


----------



## tinkabells

Yeah suprise please lol 

I just went asdas and bought a few things for my new place lol xxx


----------



## ames_x

Oooo what you buy? xx


----------



## tinkabells

I got....

Kettle
toaster
set of knives
square plates with matching cups
cutlery for cooking
cheese gratter
wooden spoon set
bin for bathroom
flannels

Thats it so far lol

But i do already have a 3 seater leather sofa, washine machine, tumble dryer, dishwasher, fridge, freezer xxx


----------



## ames_x

Aww thats good then hun! Its such a pain sorting out Sky, internet etc so prepare yourself haha! xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Oh i no, i've got net at mums, so i'll wait awhile before i put anything in there, i've got me freeview box anyway xxx


----------



## ames_x

Thats ok then lol!

I'm SO happy!! I've been paid the £500 Sure Start Grant and.... MY WAGES!!!! Finally, after 6 weeks! So I'm thinking of transferring £1000 to my ISA account for emergencys and to treat myself and the little guy, like treat myself for every stone I loose or something, to motivate me :D

I phoned Chris at 8 in work, he was like "Hello?! You ok?! What you doing up?!" "Yeah, I got paid woo" Got him so worried :rofl: xxx


----------



## tinkabells

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
So pleased ya got ya money and got your wages!!! Its baout time, wow things looking good for ya now love!!!! Just need little man now!!!
Yeah go and treat yaself you deserve it xxx


----------



## ames_x

Thanks hun! :hugs:

Had my midwife appointment today. Turns out he isn't fully engaged! :dohh: He's 2 or 3/5s. Took my blood pressure and it was high for me, doesn't like how much swelling I have on my ankles and legs. I got a midwife coming to see me tomorrow to take my blood pressure and a urine sample again, I could possibly have pre-clampsia or however you spell it, with the above symptoms I also have a headache and see like pieces of glass infront of me (if that makes sense lol)

So Im in bed on the laptop so I can get comfortable! xxx


----------



## tinkabells

ames_x said:


> Thanks hun! :hugs:
> 
> Had my midwife appointment today. Turns out he isn't fully engaged! :dohh: He's 2 or 3/5s. Took my blood pressure and it was high for me, doesn't like how much swelling I have on my ankles and legs. I got a midwife coming to see me tomorrow to take my blood pressure and a urine sample again, I could possibly have pre-clampsia or however you spell it, with the above symptoms I also have a headache and see like pieces of glass infront of me (if that makes sense lol)
> 
> So Im in bed on the laptop so I can get comfortable! xxx

Oh really, well i saw mw today, my whole mw team has changed and this mw was actually really nice!!!! Hollie is fully engaged, she said i have lost my plug and what i described to her as my pains been having, im in slow labour!!!!
Everything else is normal and she will come soon, she reckons hollie weighs about 6lb 3oz but was only a guess and she isnt very good at them, but i made her tell me what she thought!!!

Hope everything goes well for ya tomorrow and relax tonight get a chris to take care of ya big time!!! xxx


----------



## ames_x

tinkabells said:


> ames_x said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun! :hugs:
> 
> Had my midwife appointment today. Turns out he isn't fully engaged! :dohh: He's 2 or 3/5s. Took my blood pressure and it was high for me, doesn't like how much swelling I have on my ankles and legs. I got a midwife coming to see me tomorrow to take my blood pressure and a urine sample again, I could possibly have pre-clampsia or however you spell it, with the above symptoms I also have a headache and see like pieces of glass infront of me (if that makes sense lol)
> 
> So Im in bed on the laptop so I can get comfortable! xxx
> 
> Oh really, well i saw mw today, my whole mw team has changed and this mw was actually really nice!!!! Hollie is fully engaged, she said i have lost my plug and what i described to her as my pains been having, im in slow labour!!!!
> Everything else is normal and she will come soon, she reckons hollie weighs about 6lb 3oz but was only a guess and she isnt very good at them, but i made her tell me what she thought!!!
> 
> Hope everything goes well for ya tomorrow and relax tonight get a chris to take care of ya big time!!! xxxClick to expand...

Thats wicked news! Im so JEALOUS!!! Ended up falling asleep for 4 hours haha! xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Yeah but it can go on for days and within that time, you two can both go into labour and have ya little boys xxx


----------



## ames_x

Never know though!! :thumbup: My friend had her baby today, she was getting induced on Monday. Cant wait to see him! xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Awwww really, how much did he weight?
Im getting so jealous with everyone having there babies!!!
2 have been born from my NCT class 1 of each!!!

I bought some more bits for place today, more stuff for the kitchen lol im obssessed haha xxx


----------



## ames_x

He weighed 7lb 7oz! :cloud9:
Me too, only a week for me hopefully, I really hope I dont go majorly over :cry:

Bet you can't wait for Monday! xxx


----------



## tinkabells

awww thats a perfect size, how ya mate with that really small baby boy? how big is he now?
It was weird at mw i had to book my new couple appts and booked my appt if i go over for the 25 and i'll be 41 weeks, i was like noooooooooooooooooooooooooo

I no, my dads coming with me to pick up keys and go and look at the place xxx


----------



## ames_x

He is GORGEOUS!!! I took them out bout 3 weeks ago when it was nice to the park, Ill attach a pic of him from that day :cloud9:

I asked about a sweep, she wont do one until im at least a week over. She dont agree with doing them the day people are due!

Lemme know how it goes hun :D xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Awwwwwwwww his a cutie!!!
well mine said she would do a sweep a couple pf days early for me as my weeks are ona sunday!
My mw team have all changed and shes sooooooooooooooo nice this woman, i could of kissed her, she was so informative and actually wanted to speak to me!!!

Well least ya asked though love, seems bit unfair just cos she dont like doing them!!!
i will do, i will take pics of before and after lol, my dads gutted as he just put all me and hollies stuff up in spare room at there house and n loft as thought it would be ages before i bet a a place and now has to get it all down again lol xxx


----------



## ames_x

Aww ya lucky cow! :rofl:

The midwifes just came to visit, my blood pressure is back to normal but i had a trace of protein.. if my feet swell up anymore, see more 'spots' before my eyes and have headaches I have to phone the midwife ward and advise them! Gunna have to have my bloods taken on Friday to see if i have pre-clampsia or not :dohh: xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Glad to hear ure BP is back down Amy, really hope its nothing and you havent got pre-clampsia (?sp).

Well ive been getting period pains since yesterday and my bump feels really uncomfortable so hopefully its the start of things although as Lauramarie says it can last for days/weeks. Im due back at the hospital to be seen by the consultant when im 40+1 and ive to get another growth scan as my fundal height has remained static. Hopefully will have had the wee man by then.

:hugs: to u both xoxo


----------



## ames_x

Thanks hun :hugs:

I really don't want to go over my due date lol... I keep forgetting to take my raspberry leaf tea tablets too! :dohh: xx


----------



## tinkabells

Oh i didnt get the tablets, thought i would forget them so got the tea instead, i must admit its starting to make me gag drinking them now, cos im having about 4 a day lol xxx


----------



## ames_x

I can pour the capsules into hot water if i want, but I thought get the capsules incase I dont like the tea! A few of us just tasted the tea, not that nice :sick:!o 

Im trying to take 6 a day lol xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

I havent been taking anything as I dont think I could stomach it, my birthing ball seems to be doing the trick at the moment :winkwink:

Ive got pressies girlies :happydance: hope use like what I got ure LO's. Will post them monday xoxo


----------



## ames_x

I dunno if I should bother getting one now? :shrug: I've told OH to drive me down bumpy roads etc :thumbup: haha!

Aww wicked, I'll go shopping Monday for you 2 :D

Spoke to my friend who had her baby yesterday, apparently was traumatic! She went to hospital with contractions on top of each other, they told her she wasn't in labour and to go home! Went home and ended up having the baby on her mothers bed!! :shock: with the midwife on the phone saying she isnt in labour.. then her mum said I can see the head LOL. Midwife got there just in time, then the ambulance not long after.

She coped on just paracetomal (sp) :shock:!!!! Told me if they say it to me, demand to be checked as your body knows! xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Eeeekkkk im terrified of something like that happening!!! Thats not good. How a midwife can decide ur not in labour when she hasnt examined you is beyond me!!!! I ll be putting my foot down I think, but I want to cope at home as long as I can to prevent being sent home. Your friend is a brave gal to have went through that xoxo


----------



## ames_x

Yeah same! I know I will deffo be demanding to be checked before I go home!
She said she would love to do it again but the way she wished lol xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Oh my god dont say that, i will panic, i woulod demand everything if i go there, they can only turn me away if they can prove im not in labour!!!

Well i got me nails done and my dad gave me £100 to go and spend on myself only, so i went primark and bought some of the chunk knitwear cardigans and some cant believe im going to say this ugg boots, they were only £5 so though i would give them ago lol as not normally a fan but they are bsame colour as the pair i got hollie 

just waiting for indian to arrive and watching X factor, i will try and post you girls pressies on monday once i picked me keys up, my mum and dad both coming with me now, wont come to council with me incase they say anything xxx


----------



## ames_x

Aww thats wicked hun glad you treated yourself!, I may pop into town this week also... have to take my mum just incase!

We are watching X Factor, in Cardiff :happydance: I would love it if I saw someone I knew :rofl:
Also getting an indian, a nice hot one :thumbup: xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Well ive just had an indian too and am watching the xfactor aswell :rofl:

Cant half tell the 3 of us are preggers :winkwink:


----------



## tinkabells

Haha well ims till waiting for mine, over an hour now, rung them up twice there really busy blah blah but said they would throw in extras i can tell ya wont be using these ppl again!!!

Cant believe your due in a week amy and vicki your in 10 days how long has it been with us lol xxx


----------



## ames_x

:rofl: Hope you both enjoyed your indians!! :thumbup:

I know :shock: it has flown by... xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Nope we hated it, it came hour half late, was cold they gave us a fiver off, if werent so hungry would of told them to fuck off!!!

Tasted horrible wont be going there again!!!
I know it really has, i no it feels like its dragging now but its still going fast!! xxx


----------



## ames_x

Thats why we always go to the same place :winkwink:

I get what you mean lol, so tempted to buy my little guy some outfits from someone on here... John Rocha clothes.... but OH said he wont be in 0-3 for long so to leave it for now :(

Just looking at some lush winter coats for him :cloud9: xxxx


----------



## tinkabells

Well where we've moved, our fav indian is abit away now and would be cold by time it gets here but wish we had now, cos i think it would of been alot hotter than theres!!!

Oh i saw that thread, i'm not buying her anymore outfits til shes here, but seen some clothes im gonna get her for xmas, how mad is it saying that, were gonna have babies at xmas, i've seen some nice little outfts and coats for her in next i wanna get her xxx


----------



## ames_x

Probably! :lol:

I know, its mad my mum is gunna buy him a Jumperoo for Christmas :happydance:

I keep looking in his wardrobe... he doesnt have many clothes at all to be honest, but spose i should wait until hes born now! xxx


----------



## tinkabells

What is that jumberoo??

Yeah mums seen a few things and shes gonna get her a nice little silver bacelet for a keep sake xxx


----------



## ames_x

https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3496185/Trail/searchtext>JUMPEROO.htm

Getting that one as we have the bouncer, and I like things matching :blush:

Yeah my mum is the same lol, she works in Matalan and said the winter stock is lovely, and can always get stuff put aside for me :D xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Awww how cute is that!!!

Oh look at you, wish i had inside info on shops like that and primark lol xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

I love Matalan for their baby stuff :thumbup:

Im really looking forward to xmas this year too, will be my first one off in 3 years and the wee man will be here aswell :cloud9: Ive had to stop looking at clothes as it is getting far too tempting now!!! I really wanted a Jumperoo but my big brother has got us the mamas and papas version instead so hopefully its as good!!!


----------



## ames_x

Yeah I cant wait for their winter stock! I love their shoes for me too... Oh I cant wait to start loosing weight and be a size 10 again :rofl:

You normally work over Christmas hun?! Its gunna be great being just us 3 :cloud9: can't wait! xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Oh wow, your have to get us sneak previews, i dont seem to be able to wear there shoes on new look or office, i've seen some sexy ass shoes in new look huge heels lol
i no i cant wait to start losing thr weight, have you got an idea as to how your gonna lose yours?

I havent worked an xmas for about 4 years now, as work in an office, but i used to have to when i worked in retail i hated it lol xxx


----------



## ames_x

Ill try :thumbup: My mum gets the cat before them come out so when the stuff is out she can ask stff to hold stuff back for me :thumbup:

I cant wear any at the moment, im living in flip flops because of how swollen my feet and ankles are, my midwife said it can take up to 2 weeks after giving birth for them to go down :(

Ill be doing weight watchers and going to the gym, ww has always worked for me! xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Oh yeah i've been living in flip flops as well, i cnat even get into my heels, im so glad there packed up at the mo, cos think it would just depress me them sitting there getting no action lol

you've got sky havent you, what have you got with them, cos i wanna get phone, net and tv, but as i've already got bt in my name at my parents i cnat get bt again in another property!!! and bt wont change name in my mums until the yrs contract is up, how dumb is that!!!

AWww thats alright then init, do you think your go and get a job after your yr is up? xxx


----------



## ames_x

Same! Mine are all in a green bag in the airing cupboard since we moved in, same with my handbags and all my pre-pregnancy clothes are in my mums attic so I cant see them and get depressed lol!

We have Sky+ and are getting the phones, supposed to be getting the internet too! What the fuck?! Why wont they change it thats stupid! :wacko:

Yeah my OH's brothers wifes family have offered me a job in their care home, making tea/coffee etc, prob do 16hrs a week or something xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Yeah im gonna be looking for something part time, cos of child costs, means she can go part time as me or mum will look after her when im at work

I hope our labours start soon, been reading on some of the threads about having to poo more and last few days i havent stopped going and my pains coming and going seem like a sign i just hope its soon, i want it over with now so badly, i would do anything to have her now!!! xxx


----------



## ames_x

Yeah my mum will look after him when needs be, and Chris finishes work at 3pm and he can take over then!

Im starting to get pains in my stomach... think hes moving down more. Its like hes kicking and pushing his way down, and getting BH at the same time! xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Is he fully engaged then? I feel her all the time, i just feel so heavy down there, and i've dropped so much, i think thats why i got so many stretch marks below my bellybutton now!!!

Yeah thats alright then, got it mostly all sorted out with the care xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Sorry gals I had to go to bed lat night as I was knackered :sleep:

Im the same LauraMarie ive got stretch marks below my belly button now too!!! Thought id got away with not having any, but not to worry im hoping they fade well. 

Ive never been on a proper diet before so I really dont know where im going to start to lose the weight once ive had him. Use girls will need to give me tips :winkwink:

Yeah Amy I work in a hospital so its a 24 hr service therefore xmas or new year is just a part of the job. I prefer working xmas and having new year off but think that will change from here on in but I will still need to do my fair share probably. Im hoping to drop down to part time too, probably two 12 hour shifts if we can afford it. Either OH's mum will watch him if I work during the week and OH can have him if im working weekend or Im maybe thinking of putting him into a nursery two days a week.


----------



## ames_x

I hate my stretch marks :cry: Hoping they will fade over time though!

No he isn't fully engaged yet, nearly there though. Hoping by next midwife appointment on Friday he will be!

Sounds like a good idea hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Right well girls, i got my place, i have put pics on facebook, it does need work but main thing i can get all my stuff in, will be tight squeeze in the bedroom, but i will make it work lol
Its in purley which is in a nice area, im in a small block of flats on the ground floor, but building is quite met few neioubours mostly older people, think there is a couple with a kid upstairs
its about 10 mins car drive from my mums or 25 mins on bus, but have a few buses for choice
I got my phoneline sorted, i've gone with bt, so i got the homehub phone, with phoneline, broadband and the tv deal
Im all excited now and wanna move in by wednesday and get everything sorted hopefully before she gets here, then im ready to rock and roll xxx


----------



## ames_x

Woo hoo chuffed for you hun!!:happydance::happydance: Is it temp placing or what? xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Yeah temp, but they said i can be there for ages lol and if i like it they can offer it to me full time xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Thats great doll, hope u get settled quick but mind dont get ure self too stressed before the wee one arrives xoxo


----------



## ames_x

I wish they would say that to us! I'd love to stay here... at the moment we havent done any decorating (all walls are cream anyway) because as soon as we do, sods law they would move us! x


----------



## tinkabells

Yeah you know that lol
Na you can be in temp acc for years really, but they mostly say to you after you been in there awhile, that would oyu like to stay there perm

Well went and bought my curtains and matching bedding set, in primark today.
My dads gotta put some extra plugs in my kithcne for me and also we gotta geta plumber around as whoever lived there before or since they done the place, theres no plumbering for a washing machine!!! so need that sorted and also for my dishwasher lol

Im not decorating any of it yet, till council have come over and see what needs decorating, then they give me vouchers to buy paint etc, so will have to put up with that, but they normally come out within 3 weeks of you moving in!!! 

Na vicki i aint stressing anymore, i got my place, all me stuff is going in today and then tomorrow, i'll have moved in fully and setting everything up, i just need a cooker, microwave and a wardrobe, but they can wait til end of month when my mum gets paid and is buying it for me xxx


----------



## ames_x

Yeah we got given £40 worth of vouchers for B&Q for decorating, like buying paint etc so not bad! Still aint used them though! :dohh:

I cant believe I only got a few days to go :shock: xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

I know Amy 4 days to go doll :happydance: its crazy how quick its went. Im due a week today and really hope I dont go overdue but I really feel I will as nothing seems to be happening. 

Going to post the presents tom girls, sorry havent been out the last two days as the weather has been terrible!!!! xoxo


----------



## ames_x

Tell me about it! I'm getting like 10 texts a day asking if i've had him yet or any signs haha!! I'm gunna go over I know it :cry:

Im trying everything, apart from sex... Chris wont LOL!

I'm gunna try and pop out tomorrow and get them, my mum doesnt like me being on my own lol. No idea what to get though! xxxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Ha ha its ok doll we tried :sex: but it didnt work think they are all myths!!!

Ive found it hard picking stuff for use aswell so ive put gift reciepts in with them just incase I have really bad taste :rofl: and I never need to know if use exchange them for something else :winkwink: Sent them today so use should have them in the next couple of days, sent them recorded delivery aswell as im paraniod bout things getting lost in the post :dohh:


----------



## ames_x

I apologise now, I'm pretty much bed ridden :rofl:!! My mum and Chris wont let me go out by myself, so I'm gunna try and get them after my midwife appointment on Friday as my mum will be with me!

How you been feeling hun? xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Dont worry bout it doll there is no hurry lol. I must admit it is getting a bit uncomfortable driving now!!!! 

Im feeling ok hun just really uncomfortable, cant get comfy at all. I still feel he is up under my ribs so im desperate for this dropping everyone is talking about to happen. How u feeling? xoxo


----------



## ames_x

Driving dont bother me really, just bothers my mum and Chris lol!

Yeah know what you mean, this week Chris has been downstairs watching tv and me in bed on the laptop lol! Then comes 11pm, and I'm up pretty much all night :dohh:

When he moves around hes still quite high on me too, but i can put my hand in the gap between he is and my chest, so hes hopefully dropped some more by Friday! Some don't drop until your in labour chick! 

All in all I feel like shit, not even scared at the moment, just want him out lol! xxxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

ames_x said:


> All in all I feel like shit, not even scared at the moment, just want him out lol! xxxx

This is exactly how I feel now aswell doll, I start to feel a bit excited everytime I think I feel a pain lol xoxo


----------



## ames_x

Lol yeah same here! You got everything ready? xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Yup everything is all ready got clothes all washed and ironed, hospital bag ready, cot, pram, car seat even got the base all set up in the car ready for going to hospital lol. 

What bout u? U still planning on BF? I am but have bought in 4 cartons of ready made formula just incase. I cant decide whether to sterilise the bottles just now or just leave them in the box as I might not need them :dohh:


----------



## ames_x

:thumbup:!

Yup got everything, small suitcase waiting in the front room with my maternity folder and the babys bag :happydance:

Yeah still plan on breastfeeding, I'm staying overnight so hopefully shouldnt have any problems touch wood I don't. But if I do then we can get some on the way home or something! xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Hiya girls,

Well spent 1st night in flat and i love it, i no its looks bit of a state but decorating has to wait until well after she is here etc, but im loving it though.
Woken up this morning though with really bad swelling in my hands and feet and its so painful, spoken to hopistal gotta call back at 1pm and see what they say, prob have to go in and be monitored.

Hollie has dropped loads i can fit my whole hand in the space where she was up high, i can feel every movement down below when she moves, it feels so weird!!!
Got all her stuuf ready in the flat and i have serirlised some bottles and dummies and got her cot sorted so just awiating for her now, will see what hospital say later and got my mw appt tomorrow as well xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Glad u had such a good first night doll :D 

Let us know how u get on at the hospital, hope everything is ok :hugs:


----------



## ames_x

Isnt it weird when you move out of your parents?! Taken alot of getting used to because my mums is a mad house as I have 2 sisters and a brother, now I get headaches when I go there :rofl:

Like Vicki said let us know what they say :hugs: xxx

I seriously thought I was going into labour earlier, I got overcome with sickness and a bad stomach and my whole stomach felt like I was being stabbed :cry:

Ended up falling asleep for like 3 hours lol xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

ames_x said:


> I seriously thought I was going into labour earlier, I got overcome with sickness and a bad stomach and my whole stomach felt like I was being stabbed :cry:
> 
> Ended up falling asleep for like 3 hours lol xxx

You never know doll it could be the start of things, fingers crossed for you. Although obviously I dont want you to feel like that :dohh: xoxo


----------



## ames_x

Thats what my mum this, I really hope so! OH doesn't want him to come this weekend :rofl:

Friday he is going out for his mates birthday, but not drinking and taking the car. And on Sunday he is going to the football Cardiff v Newcastle, which I got a funny feeling I'll go into labour lmao, I'd phone the football grounds and them to announce it over the tannoys hahaha!

My mum said a parcel came for me today hun, so assuming its what you sent! :happydance: xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Gosh cant believe how excited I am that Laura Marie is having her baby lol. U would think I was the one in labour :rofl: Cant wait to see what her wee girl looks like. 

My OH has also warned me not to go into labour this weekend as he has a tattoo consultation on sat. I dont think there is any chance of that happening anyways. That would be sooooooo funny if you had to phone the football stadium and announce it over tannoy :rofl:

Ooooo so my parcel arrived safely, hope u like it hun :hugs:


----------



## ames_x

I know! Im so jealous, it should be me :rofl:! I got my phone right next to me awaiting her text, I wanna know all the details to ha!

:lol:!

I cant wait to go and see it :D :happydance: xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Well they say once u hit 4 cm u usually go a cm an hour so if that happens for her then wee Hollie should be here bout mid day!!!! I know im so eager to hear all the details too but im sure she ll be in too much pain at this point to text unless she has had an epidural!! 

Dont worry doll think u ll be next, cant believe ure due tom xoxo


----------



## ames_x

May get a vindaloo tonight :lol:! I love hearing peoples birth stories, even if they are bad makes me more prepared haha!

I hope so chick, I know its gone SO fast xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

See the whole thing that puts me off the whole curry thing is that I would hate to end up with the runs (sorry tmi :blush:) in labour :rofl:

Wat time u going to the midwife at? xoxo


----------



## ames_x

You have a clearout before labour though, or so i'm hoping :lol:!

2.15 is my appointment hun, got me mum coming too lol. xxxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Hmmmm im skeptical lol I dont even think this plug they talk about exists :rofl: :rofl: 

Well let me know how u get on, ive not to go back to the midwife and have just to be seen at the day bed unit on wednesday if I havent went by then to have another growth scan and then to see consutant to discuss results. xoxo


----------



## ames_x

Lmao and me! I aint had none come away, unless I aint noticed? :shrug:

I'll text ya hun, probs wont say alot my appointments are never long! Was you and your OH small babies? xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

OMG she's here :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: Welcome to the world Hollie-Eve

Well done Lauramarie!!!

Nope ive not noticed any coming away either!! I was only 6lb when I was born but think OH was about 8 1/2lbs. Think i ll maybe give everyone a shock and deliver a 10lber lol xoxo


----------



## ames_x

I want pictures!! Congratulations Lauramarie!!! :hugs::hugs:

:rofl: can you imagine! I got your outfit, i LOVE it!!! Its gorgeous, thank you hun. I'm shopping for you two tomorrow :thumbup: xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Me too was hoping she would send a text with a pic lol 

Glad u liked it hun, i kinda fell in love with it but I know everyones taste is different. xoxo


----------



## ames_x

Same haha! I think her battery may have gone or shes too busy with her newborn! Text us Lauramarie you cow bag :rofl:!

My mum loves it too, said I should bring him home in it haha. Have you bought it for your little guy to? :lol: xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

ames_x said:


> Text us Lauramarie you cow bag :rofl:!

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

No I havent bought it for the wee man although I think im going to go back and get it :haha:


----------



## ames_x

Well why not :lol:

Looking foward to my scan on Monday, hes gunna have grown so much! xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Its amazing to see how big they are at this stage, it will give u an indication at least of how much he weighs. 

Im just up, I went to bed for an hour as felt shitty think it was coz I went to bed so late last night as I got engrossed in a book then I was up @ 7 coz of that Lauramarie :rofl:


----------



## ames_x

Yeah, hoping hes not near 9lb :lol:! I got told to take me suitcase on Monday just incase they wanna induce me or whatever. Hopefully they give me a stretch and sweep!

:rofl: aww bless! xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Im kinda hoping they give me a sweep on Wednesday if I havent gone by then but I will only be 40+1 so :shrug: At least uve something to look forward too. Is ure appt in the morning or r u going to be hanging about all day? xoxo


----------



## ames_x

Well you can ask, I've noticed alot of girls on here having sweeps early :shrug:
9.30 in the morning! So not bad lol xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Happy due date doll :)


----------



## tinkabells

Hiya girls,

Sorry abour being so delayed in getting back to ya all, my battery died in hospital as didnt think they would keep me in on thursday with my sweeling.

The labour and borth were really good, had contractions from 2am, didnt say anything to midwife on ward until 4am, as wasnt sure if they were or not, she said she would come check on me at 7am, she did and said i was between 5-6 cm, and to make the calls, i then asked for some gas and air, i went down to labour ward just after 8ish, was checked again, and was told same and that they would check on me again at 11am and if waters hadnt broken they would do it, they did have to break my waters and then thats when the pain got worse, but still wasnt too bad, but with the gas and air take long and hard breaths not short ones as made me gag and wanna be sick, at 12.30 i said i wanted to start pushing mw said i was full and to go for it, 10 mins later she was out.
I pushed her head out, but then mw told me to stop pushing and was trying to push hollies head back in, but i just couldnt stop as you feel the head like a rock hard feeling down there and i had to push rest out and so i tore, i've only needed 3 stiches but with that big push she came sliding out, i had alot of bleeding and her placenta was really big, but everything perfect, she came out screaming, she has a slight bent foot, but its where she was squashed in me and has a bruise on her elbow where midwife caught her lol
but other than that perfect labour couldnt ask for anything more, she took to boob straight away, only problem is by time its bedtime, i dont seem to have enough milk left, so have given her abit of formula, but spoke to mw today and im going to express from tomorrow during the day so she had breastmilk at night. 
She is such a quite little baby, hardly cries when she does its nothing major at all, im being very lucky obviously this could all change, but the love you feel for them, lastnight i kept watching her and it felt like a wave came over me, she follows my every move has piercing blue eyes and loads of brown hair lol

I've got the pics on facebook and just posted pics in 3rd tri!!

well you girls were all right and she came before ya both, hope you both have yours asap!!!! xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Hiya doll its good to hear from you, sounds like u had a really good labour, hope mines goes as smoothly. Hollie-Eve is gorgeous, loving ure avatar pic!! So r u enjoying BF?? Is it as sore as eveyone says? Im so chuffed ure wee girl is here safe and sound!! 


BTW did u get the wee parcel I sent you? xoxo


----------



## tinkabells

Hey 
also poss tmi, but with what amy was saying i had a clearout before i had her, did wee meself abit when did the final push though...

Yeah its sitting at my post office, im off to get it tomorrow, sorry girls with everything thats been happening over the week, i havent been able to post ya bits, so will do it on wednesday if thats ok?

Yeah i am enjoying bf, if its painful, they havent got it properly, she bit me yesterday and i have to whip me nip out asap, and she didnt wanna let it go, i've got a slight bruise on it now, so bit painful when shes on that side, but im gonna go into town tomorrow and get some gel things for me boobs and might get those tablets that help you produce more milk, for her for the eve 

I hope you both have a good labour like i did, but if mw says dont push, DONT PUSH lol xxx


----------



## ames_x

Nice to see you back on here chick :hugs: you staying at your parents for a few days or back at yours?

Glad everything is going good for you and your labour was really good!! Touch wood mine is the same!

I'm going shopping for you two tomorrow.. was supposed to this weekend but never got around to it :blush: xxx


----------



## tinkabells

I stayed at mine lastnight, and at my parents tonight, cos mw said im very anemic and hospital should of given me iron tablets but didnt!!! so she didnt want me being on my own with hollie, so staying at mums as im going into town tomorrow to get some nipple cream lol

plus got net at mums xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Yeah ive already bought nipple cream too for just incase lol :haha: Thanx for the advice about the pushing lol. 

How long did it take for ure milk to come in? How often is she feeding during the day/overnight? Sorry for all the questions doll but ure living it now lol. I keep to saying to Stu that I forget sometimes there is a baby to come out at the end of all this as nothing seems to be happening at all :dohh: Got quite a good feeling that I will have him this week so hopefully it comes true. 

Dont worry bout parcels gals im in no hurry to recieve mines :winkwink:


----------



## tinkabells

My milk came in straight away, and its proper milk now, she is feeding every 2-3 hours but i've had to wake her a few times to feed her though, you know when she is due a feed, as ya boobs start to leak and they feel very heavy!!!
But shes not in a proper night pattern yet because of staying in different places but lastnight she woke up at midnight then again at 4am and at 7am

Thats ok ask away lol xxx


----------



## ames_x

Vicki, I pre warn you sweeps arent nice at all!!

Bought your presents today, but probably wont post until tomorrow. In to much pain to shop lol :( xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Thanx for that doll :shock: eekkk dreading it now lol. U lost ure plug or anything yet? U shouldnt have bothered trying to shop if u were in pain :hugs:


----------



## tinkabells

What kind of pains are you in amy? Ooooooooo im getting so excited for you both!!!

I went into town earlier and bought a birth certificate holder for hers, and got my mum and dad a card and a mug each with nan and grandad on them

Im taking hollie to drs in abit as she's had quite bit of diarhea today, she seems fine everywhere else, but just wanna be sure!!! 
So staying at my mums agan tonight, i think also mum dont want me to take hollie, home she rushed in from work earlier and took her straight off me lol bless her xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Awwww bless :cloud9: Im sure Hollie is fine doll but ure right in getting her checked out, let us know how u get on :hugs:

Have u been invaded by many visitors yet? Must admit thats the bit im dreading the most :blush:


----------



## ames_x

Sorry Vicki :rofl: Maybe the doctor was abit ruff with me... :blush: you may enjoy it :rofl:!!!

Nope nothing yet, just getting pain in my hips and back :(

I wanted to go shopping to get me out anyway hun :hugs:
If you 2 don't like what I bought, I totally understand... everyone has differant tastes! So just let me know and I'll return them :hugs:

Chris bought me and him the "Small dude on board' t-shirts for our cars, love them! :cloud9:
https://www.comparestoreprices.co.u...all-dude-on-board--car--nursery-door-sign.jpg

Aww bless Lauramarie, I bet they are so in love with her! :cloud9: Hope Hollie-Eve is ok!

I got a name choosen... I really like it at the mo, hope it sticks!
Cai Christopher Evans or Cai Morgan Evans :cloud9:

Cai is the Welsh way to spell Kai, I love it! xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

ames_x said:


> Sorry Vicki :rofl: Maybe the doctor was abit ruff with me... :blush: you may enjoy it :rofl:!!!

:rofl: I doubt ill enjoy it doll 

Loving ure name choice doll, think we are sticking with Kaiden Christopher, well i havent got anything else picked :blush:. We r using Christopher as a middle name as it was Stu's brothers name, 3 years ago today since he passed so im so glad I didnt go into labour today. Hope that doesnt upset u that our LO's might have the same middle name :hugs: He ll be known as Kaiden though the Christopher bit will remain mostly on paper. I know some ppl are funny bout these things xoxo


----------



## ames_x

:rofl:!

Thats really sweet hun :hugs: And of course it doesn't!!! :hugs: xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Took her to drs, he checked her temp and felt her tummy, said everything seemed ok, but of course she didnt have a poo when we was there she waited till we was in the car, but he siad to keep an eye on her and green poo is good as its the breastfeeding poo colour, and said i can take a sample down there in morning, but as she did it n car, mum ran it back down there, its not nice seeing her straining to have a fart and push her poo out bless her, as she doesnt really cry its horrible to hear, plus boobs go into over drive and both leak madly!!!
OK (TMI coming)
I just had the worse pee in the world and it killed me, i felt like i was on fire down there, dont know why its hurt think may have moved around abit too much over last 2 days so not doing anything for next few days now!!!
I still havent have a poo either, i think my body is scared to cos that will hurt but i dont go every day anyway, so dunno, i've been having warmish salt baths to sooth me down there anyway, i think maybe been drinking too much organge juice and thats why pee hurt? so drinking water now lol

Awwww i love both your names for your LO's, i want you to have your babies asap now, its weird i had Hollie before you girls, Vicki its ya due date tomorrow, and amy come on little dude come out now!!!

xxx


----------



## ames_x

Aww bless her cotton socks! :hugs:
Try a bath with Detol in hun, its an anti bacterial so will help the healing process!!

Speaking to my friend on Facebook, she had her little boy 2/3 months ago... told her my pains she thinks im in slow labour :thumbup: Hope shes right lol. xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Yeah been having me salt baths, oooo remember i was in slow labour for a week!!!

good luck hope his here soon, yeah i've been havng warm salt baths 

My boobs are killing me as well now, i've got blocked ducts and i cant seem to feed her, so have put her on some formula, cos i dont even like having the pad touching me, spoke to nurse she said they can give me tabs but can cause constipation, but as i havent gone yet, i dont want them,s o going to try and express xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

ooooo sounds sore doll, dont take anything to constipate u further if u still havent been yet doll!!! Hope the expressing helps. 

Well its my due date today and no sign of the wee man!!! Geting some cramps here and there, bouncing on my ball as we speak!! Stu's been on the phone twice this morning already asking if the baby is coming yet :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: think he is getting a bit excited. 

So Lauramarie who's ure bet on going first, me or amy? Pick wisely :rofl:
Hows wee Hollie the day? Has the diarrhoea stopped? xoxo


----------



## tinkabells

It sounds horrible, but i think you will go into labour tonight and amy will be heading there with you by tomorrow afternoon!!! 
dunno why just had this feeling, i was gonna txt ya both it lol

She is much better today and got good poo, she has slept most of the day and i've had to wake her for feeds again, but shes stirring next to me as i write

It is painful, so becareful girlies xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

:happydance: I really hope ure right doll lol sorry Amy, I have got a feeling he will be here before the week is through though!! 

Is there anything you can do to prevent ure ducts becoming blocked? xoxo


----------



## ames_x

I will be on a war path if you go before me :rofl:!!

I posted both of your presents today, let me know if they arent to your taste, I wont be offended :hugs:

Had my appointment today, BP was down but still high for me, protein in my wee again :dohh: bloods came back all clear except one to do with me liver - but they aint worried as it happens towards the end of pregnancy. Monitered me for an hour, was having contractions but not regular.
Took my bloods again, which came back clear :thumbup: so they said what do I want to do they can either talk about an induction or have another stretch and sweep. I really dont wanna be induced so opted for the lovely stretch and sweep again... so having that on Thursday and my midwife will come to my house and do it!

So I dont have to go back now until my waters break and I have contractions! xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Awwww good luck doll hope u go before ure sweep on thursday and i ll try my best to let u go first :rofl:


----------



## ames_x

I hope so too!! If not the latest he will be here is Monday/Tuesday as they only let you go 10 days over! xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Hiya girls

Well still here :cry: had hospital appt today and the wee man is now weighing in at 7lbs 8oz :baby: They tried to do a sweep but said that my cervix was really posterior and therefore was unable to do it. U were right Amy it was really awful!!! So doesnt look like im going to pop anytime soon, ive to go to MW for another sweep a week today, if I still havent went by then they are happy to leave me till 42 weeks :wacko: before even considering to induce me!!! Dont think I want to leave it that long to be honest!!! So will probably ask to be induced if I havent went by 40+10. 

Hope use are both well, :hugs: to baby Hollie xoxo


----------



## ames_x

:rofl: We are mad to have another! :wacko: Hoping the midwife isnt as ruff as the doctor :lol:

Really?! Thats strange, yeah I'd ask hun. Lovely size too! xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Yeah we must be mad, im even going to give the whole curry thing a go the nite lol and might even do the deed :blush: I really cant bear to go that long overdue. Im going to try clary sage in a bath too!!

How u been feeling u getting any niggles or that yet? xoxo


----------



## ames_x

We have spent too much on take aways :blush: gunna have to let nature take its course!! And Chris wont do the deed with me :rofl: WIMP!

Having alot of tightenings, think my plug is coming away too so :thumbup: xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Sounds good doll :thumbup: Wish it was me, but from what ive been reading online things can change rather quickly with ure cervix so it doesnt necessarily mean I couldnt just go into labour tonight (who am I trying to kid lol)

Have they booked u in for induction just incase or are they waiting for ure next MW appt first? xoxo


----------



## ames_x

Exactly! Think positive, you never know! :hugs:

Nope they havent chick, I made it clear that an induction was not what I wanted. So I opted for the stretch and sweep again which I'm having tomorrow. The midwife will come out tomorrow then advise me from there I guess! In my notes it states that I don't need to go to hospital unless my waters break or I have contractions. Probably talk about an induction tomorrow, not my usual midwife coming as shes on a course and holiday for 12 days! xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Just got ure pressie Amy, Love it :thumbup: I bought a beanie the other day which will go perfect with the wee outfit!!! Thanx doll :hugs:


----------



## ames_x

Got it at this time lol?! What time does your post get delivered :rofl:

Glad you like it hun :hugs: thought I'd get 3-6m so it lasts through winter etc :thumbup: xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Lol my neighbour had took it in coz I was at the hospital.

Yeah its great as I havent got much in 3-6 months xoxo


----------



## ames_x

Ahhh ok then hun, got all confused then! :lol:

Aww wicked, was in Matalan for ages deciding because not everyones tastes are the same! May go get the top next week lol :blush: xxxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

We will be swapping clothes just shortly :rofl: 

Hope u and Hollie are doing ok Lauramarie, know u wont be able to get on here as much now :hugs:


----------



## ames_x

Back from the hospital, was up there for over 5hrs! :shock:

BP is down, still had protein in my urine... took my bloods again, more poor poor arms :cry:

Had another sweep... still 1cm and cervix is still high up :growlmad: not happy was expecting to have dilated more, midwife is coming out on Saturday to take my BP etc. And on Monday I have an antinatel appointment to talk plans, can see me being induced :( xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Awww doll, just remember things can happen quite quickly so dont give up hope. Ive decided to have an induction booked at my antenatal appt on wed for friday if I still havent went naturally. Will u be 41 weeks on Monday xoxo


----------



## ames_x

Yeah really hoping I go this weekend, naturally...!!

I'll be 41 weeks on Saturday, so on Monday I'll be 9 days over, probably book me in for the Tuesday if I dont go! But this baby gotta come out somehow! xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Well hopefully ure sweep today is enough to get things going!!! I dont think i ever actually contemplated going so overdue that I would have to b induced!!! Been getting crampy pains pretty much all day and im praying they are having some effect on my cervix even if it is just bringing it forward ready to dilate. My bump is looking a bit odd too think I might have dropped a bit. Fingers crossed for us both that something happens soon xoxo


----------



## ames_x

Really hope so :( was so dissapointed that I'm still only 1cm!!
Yeah same here, I think alot of people build themselves up to go early or on time - I was one of them, and here I am 5 days overdue lol. :dohh:

Im having tightenings/contractions just not regular enough! I'm just so gutted I wont get the birth I want, in the ward I want. If I get induced the ward is so strict... new rules - 2 visitors at a time, visiting hours between 3-4pm and then 6-8pm :dohh:. The midwife led ward is amazing, brand new like a hotel... visiting hours whenever, as many as you want, huge rooms - Ugh I hope I go before getting induced!!! xxxx


----------



## tinkabells

Hiya girls,

im trying to get on here when i can, get my bt line installed at mine on tuesday, im staying at my mums at the mo, as got infection in me boobs and also start of infection in one of my stitches, as they think i have over done it and one of them is slightly inflammed, so on antibios for a week, so fingers crossed it all clears up, feeling bit run down down, but dunno if thats cos of the weather aswell here

awwww your both late cos your having boys, they just dont wanna come out, nearly all boys that i no who have been born have been late!!!

Cant believe hollie is a week old already, dyas just seem to merge, she was a little madam lastnight and wanted to be feed 4 times!!!! having to put her on bottle cos of boobs, had her visit at midwifes yesterday, they really happy with her, shes put 4oz on which is surprising as babies normally lose weight after birth, but my little fatty has put weight on bless her

Let me know how you girls get on, i wanna see pics of your little men!!! xxx


----------



## tinkabells

Hiya girls,
Can you believe it we've all had out little buba's finally, i have ben trying to find that list we made of who went in what order, and i think it was amy who said it would be me, vicki then amy!!
We should of got a reward for you!!
A quick question, im a little confused, who got me hollie's outfit from matalan with orange and red leggins? cos i realised whoever sent me that it didnt have a bit on it to say you needed to sign for it, but note that was ut through the door a couple of days earlier said i had a package to be signed for and i asked for this to be redelivered and then i got that outfit? if that makes sense?! so dont want someones pressie gone missing somewhere, i am going to be posting your items this weekend, sorry for such a bloody delay, im terrible!!!
Well friday i went out since having hollie, mum looked after her and said she was perfect and slept whole time woke up dead on for her feed, my night on other had was terrible but gotta laugh, i went to go on the piers moran real lives celeb show, me and jemma got there 5 mins after the doors opened and was queing when some dodgy bloke asked if we was here for the monday show, said no piers and he then said it was fully booked so couldnt go in, but we got stuck in signal failure outside london bridge for 20 mins, then on tube to waterloo we got stuck inbetween stations!!! so we walked around looking for somewhere to get food, we then both got blisters so decided to come back home and went for a mexican they then messed up our order and gave me chicken when i asked for veggie wrap, and they gave jemma some cheese dish, so i kicked off say you gave a veggie chicken blah blah, so we got our cockails for free, we then went back to jemmas finished off bottle of wine and i was home at 10pm haha
Went on my date lastnight it went really well, we chatted for a few hours, went back to mine and watched a film and just cuddled on sofa, was really nice and had a little kiss when he dropped me at jemmas to get hollie who again was perfect woke up once for feed, but she then done huge poo when i got home for me to deal with lol
But that was my weekend, hollie doesnt seem to have colic anymore but i am giving her the infacol coliflo still so she doesnt get it again!!!
How are you both finding being mummies, i cant believe hollie is a month on friday xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Hiya hun think we need a new buddies section now we r mummies lol

Would have been Amy that got u stuff from matalan!! So did u not get my package then? :cry:

I know I cant believe Hollie is nearly a month already!!! Kaiden is doing great he now weighs 8lb 7 0z or did last thursday. We r still BF every 2 hours :sleep:!!! Gave him a bottle last night and he was only up once!! I was really struggling with the night feeds!!!!! 

Ooooo glad ure date went well, didnt know u had met someone hun, spill :hugs:


----------



## ames_x

I agree Vicki! And yeah as Vicki also said the outfit from Matalan is what I bought (Hope you like it?!)

Had the worst night ever with Kane last night, just wouldnt settle at all, we changed him, fed him, gave him cuddles, tried winding him nothing would work we and Chris broke down then lol. He ended up falling asleep on my chest thank god, but he hasnt been himself since yesterday :(

Vicki you must be knackered hun!! Glad you enjoyed your night out Lauramarie! :happydance: xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Awww doll Kaiden got really bad colic at the moment so know wat its like when they wont stop crying!!!! U could try infacol and see if thats the problem. Does he look sore? 

I am shattered but feel better today as got a good sleep as a result of formula feed so think we will keep with it!!

We need to think of a name 4 our wee group then :baby:


----------



## tinkabells

Lol did i not tell you

I joined a dating site, but i only put down i was only looking to talk to people that was it, and i put on my profile thing, looking for someone to try and restore my faith in men good luck lol and i said that i was pregnant, and anthony got intouch, we chatted swapped numbers spoke on msn for few months, and we finally agreed to meet on sunday, cos he said he wanted to come out for my birthday, so thought be best he saw me before then, and not drunk lol
and his really nice, but then again they all are at 1st, well for me they are, and we went out for a meal and then went back to mine and watch scream lol and had a cuddle on the sofa

Yeah vicki its lovely and glad its next size up, i cant wait to put her init as got some shoes that will match the outift, yeah Vicki, i dot know where yours is, have you still got your receipt from post office cos you got it to be signed for, cos i remember a package being delivered but no1 was in and i asked for it to be redelivered and then amys package came and i thought it was that

Awwww sounds like he may have colic amy, try infacol and also colifie ist a tiny little bottle that you can get from chemist or sainsburys it does cost £10 but its brilliant a few of the girls from my classes have used both and it settles there babies within 2 days, im still giving hollie her colic stuff even though she aint got it anymore as HV said it was fine for me to keep giving it to her, so if it flares up again it wnt be so bad

Awww good idea vicki give ya some rest at night, hollie is getting more aware of things now and stays awake for longer now and just watches and has started gurling

Yeah what shall our group be called? It was ames to begin with anyway and where shall we put it? xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Awww thats dead nice u met someone hun :hugs:

I ll need to look and c if I still have the receipt!! hope I havent chucked it!!!Do u not have the slip bit either? It was delivered to ure mums though right? 

The only place we can move to is the groups sections, we could ask 4 this thread to be moved and get amy to change the title to say we r now mummies or start a new one :shrug:


----------



## tinkabells

Yeah plus we got friends in common as well, one of his close mates i actually wne to primary school with, its such a small world!!!
No i dont cos i asked for it to be redelivered i chucked it when next day package came im so sorry :-(
Yeah can ask for it to me moved, that way we can always look back on threads and when we all met and this all started, do you still think oh my god i have a baby, i still do, she'll be asleep and i'll be cleaning or something and then she'll make a sound and i'll be like oh god i have a baby lol xxx


----------



## ames_x

Yeah we got him on Infacol, he seems to like it LOL. Ooo I'll keep my eye out for that stuff :thumbup:

Glad your date went well hun :winkwink: you seeing him again? xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Hiya hun ive found the reciept, says its being returned to sender so ill try and find out tomorrow wats happening with it. :thumbup:


----------



## tinkabells

Oh brilliant, sorry about all of this love xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Well from wat I can gather ure pressie has now been lost :cry: If it turns up ill get it forwaded to u hun :hugs:


----------



## tinkabells

Oh god no!!!!
Im so sorry, i feel so bad!!! 
What have the post said? But if you've got the reciept, they should be able to track it? xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Dont worry bout it hun not ure fault :hugs: 

You cant get anyone to speak to its a bloody automated message thingy, it still says package is being returned to sender but thats nearly a month so im assuming its gone. i ll maybe pop into the post office this week if I get a chance and see if its been returned there as tbh I dont know if they took my address as a sender!!!


----------



## tinkabells

Oh no way, i feel even wose, awww i feel is my fault as didnt notice any sooner xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Stop being silly, we ve all become mummies in the last month think we ve had more important things to worry about!!!!! Ure just lucky we didnt agree on spending £50 on each other coz then id be hunting you down :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## tinkabells

Haha i'd be hunting down the bloody postman lol

How is Kaiden now? How fast is it going?!
Hollie is 4 weeks on friday!!!

I got another date with anthony on friday, well his coming over mine and bringing in a take away and watching a film xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

I know doll I cant believe how quick it has went in!!! He's 3 weeks on Sunday already!!

Had a terrible night last night, he was up every 2 hours last night again despite us giving him formula!! I could have cried, I nearly gave BF up this morning. I gave him a bottle of EBM and formula but he kept looking at me as if to say *what u doing mummy *and then refused the last ounce so I had to BF him. I really love breastfeeding but the sleep deprivation is getting to me BIG time. We ll maybe try giving the bottle later tonight about 10/11pm. I would like to just stick to one bottle the now but if I have to give BF up I will Kaiden needs me happy not tired and crabby :cry:

Wat kind of sleep does Hollie have overnight? You still loving being a mummy?

I love it but hate my body at the moment, my strech marks are worse now ive gave birth and my belly is a mess!! I suppose its worth it though for my wee man but I cant help be a bit down about it lol.

Oh doll thats really good ure seeing him again, how exciting!! Its lovely when ure at the beginning of a relationship coz its exciting and fresh. Enjoy, u deserve to be happy hun!!


----------



## tinkabells

I know you had Kaiden on my due date lol how mad is that!!!
Hollie is being abit fussy last couple of days, will only go to sleep if i put her on my front, think got her abit too used to it!!

Yeah if you need to give it up, do so, cos like you said he needs a happy mummy, i do miss bf, but i must admit i prefer the ff, as i know what shes getting and she seems to like it, i would try give him a bottle about 10ish but give it to him in 3 lots, so if he takes 5 mins to drink an once wind him for 5 mins then give him bottle back for 5 mins and again wind, see if he will drink it all then, thats what i do to hollie but she does get abit too excited when she gets bottle back and guzzles is back and then chokes!!!

Hollie does normally wake up twice in the night about 1/2am and then again 5/6am sometimes she will want more but its mostly that routine, but rememeber if he goes to sleep in the day, go to sleep as well, i do and it makes me feel much better, sometimes i forget and i go to sleep and shes awke 30 mins later but its better than nothing
God i know i hate my stomach its all jiggly and the stretch marks are horrible, and anthony is staying at mine friday night, NOTHING will be happening and i've told him the score but he says he dont wanna do anything lets get to know each other and we can just cuddle in bed, (how cute is that) but yeah it is nice and it takes my mind off things every now and again 

Oh has anyone used there swing yet? Im etting the batteries tomorrow and putting hollie in it, hopefully she'll like that and was told put her infront of the night garden cos of the colurs and sounds cna get them more advanced dunno how true that is, feel bit mean putting her infront of tv though xxx


----------



## ames_x

HV came out today, my little man is now 8lb 1oz! He's so greedy lol, he guzzles down his milk! :dohh:

Lauramarie do you use TT bottles? Im finding they release the milk to fast, which results in Kane being sick :dohh: xxx


----------



## sweetcheeks85

Awww he sounds sweet hun. Im really not looking forward to the first time, i ll probably put it off as long as possible!!! Has Anthony met Hollie yet? 

Like I said in my text I have tried the swing and Kaiden likes it but will only stay in it for short amounts of time at the moment. 

Dont know if Kaiden would pay attention to the telly to be honest, he seems to like staring at nothing lol but then he is only two weeks old :winkwink:


----------

